# CLOSED



## azukitan

(ж^□^ж)ﾉ


----------



## oyasumibunbun

ooomg... id really like to AT with you!!! your ocs are 2cute ;w;


----------



## gnoixaim

Azukitan you deserve all the art in the world <3


----------



## azukitan

oyasumibunbun said:


> ooomg... id really like to AT with you!!! your ocs are 2cute ;w;



Aww, thank you! I'm going to wait for more people to post before I choose, but I lubs your art, too, so you're definitely considered <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> Azukitan you deserve all the art in the world <3



In that case, you deserve all the art in the universe! ^o^ *huggles*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Your art is so sexy O_O)>Best of luck, hope you get some pwnsome trades<3 I would totally tap your OC xD (weirdo)


----------



## azukitan

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Your art is so sexy O_O)>Best of luck, hope you get some pwnsome trades<3 I would totally tap your OC xD (weirdo)



lmao! That makes me happy to hear!

*drags Hiro and Kana out* Which one do you want? OWO


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

You're super welcome<(^_^

I want da older Hiro<3 Mmmmm elf ears *drools xD*


----------



## azukitan

Kairi-Kitten said:


> You're super welcome<(^_^
> 
> I want da older Hiro<3 Mmmmm elf ears *drools xD*



Ahaha. Elf ears are my weakness, too.


----------



## oyasumibunbun

azukitan said:


> Aww, thank you! I'm going to wait for more people to post before I choose, but I lubs your art, too, so you're definitely considered <3



;w;; aaa ty!! i rly admire your art haha <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

azukitan said:


> Ahaha. Elf ears are my weakness, too.



Yuss, ever since LOTR I loved elf ears, then I totally got over Legolas xD Still love those ears tho' <3


----------



## azukitan

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yuss, ever since LOTR I loved elf ears, then I totally got over Legolas xD Still love those ears tho' <3



*gasp* Why did your love for him fizzle out? He's quite the hottie (referring to both the fictional character and Orlando Bloom >w<).


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

azukitan said:


> *gasp* Why did your love for him fizzle out? He's quite the hottie (referring to both the fictional character and Orlando Bloom >w<).



I got over the Orlando hype and fell for Johnny Depp lol xD But I still love him as an Elf if I am honest


----------



## azukitan

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I got over the Orlando hype and fell for Johnny Depp lol xD But I still love him as an Elf if I am honest



Amazing how attraction works, LOL. But yes, if I had to choose between the two, I'd go with Johnny, too <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

azukitan said:


> Amazing how attraction works, LOL. But yes, if I had to choose between the two, I'd go with Johnny, too <3



Totally agree, it's a fascinating prospect. Yay another Depp lover<3 I actually fell for him in POTC xD OMG that pirate look is so yummy xD


----------



## azukitan

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Totally agree, it's a fascinating prospect. Yay another Depp lover<3 I actually fell for him in POTC xD OMG that pirate look is so yummy xD



Great minds think alike! I have quite a fixation for pirates, too! Sexy eye-patches, mm~
Jack Sparrow is definitely lustworthy. I'm gonna go... ogle at his images now. XDDD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

azukitan said:


> Great minds think alike! I have quite a fixation for pirates, too! Sexy eye-patches, mm~
> Jack Sparrow is definitely lustworthy. I'm gonna go... ogle at his images now. XDDD



Haha they're supposed to be terrible folks, but ugh that Jack Sparrow O_O Yep I seem to also be fixated on things that either don't exist or that are literally unattainable xD *cough* Pirates/Elves *cough*


----------



## Noodles_

ohymgod. I love love love your art, azukitan!!!!!!
I hope you get lots and lots of art trades!!


----------



## azukitan

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Haha they're supposed to be terrible folks, but ugh that Jack Sparrow O_O Yep I seem to also be fixated on things that either don't exist or that are literally unattainable xD *cough* Pirates/Elves *cough*



This is why we have erotic fantasy books. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noodles_ said:


> ohymgod. I love love love your art, azukitan!!!!!!
> I hope you get lots and lots of art trades!!



Thank you, Noodlesss~! <333


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

azukitan said:


> This is why we have erotic fantasy books.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Noodlesss~! <333



I shall stick with my Eroge/Otoge lol xD


----------



## Alvery

Nice OCs c: Hope you get lots of art trades! :3


----------



## Benevoir

Sensing two cuties nearby!! ε=┌(　♥д♥)┘

Good luck with getting art trades, azukitan! Once I clear out my current commissions I'll definitely come back and offer an art trade!


----------



## Reenhard

Are you interested? C: you can see my examples here! http://poka-sorm.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## Shirohibiki

huah @_@ senpai art /drools on it
i would be honored to do an art trade with you sometime omg//// yells
lmk if youre interested bb <3


----------



## azukitan

Just poppin' in real quick 'cause I gotta run some early morning errands. Thanks to everyone for the support! Aaa, so many great artists. I'm gonna have a hard time deciding later ;w;

And @honeyprince I'd be so honored! ashjkasgflaf *3* <333


----------



## azukitan

Okieee, I'm back! There's three slots, and I have three to choose from. So eenie, meenie, miney... I CHOOSE ALL OF YOU! 8D

@oyasumibunbun (really loved that manga, btw)
@Reenhard
@Shirohibiki

Just give me refs of what you want me to draw. Looking forward to trading with y'all! :3


----------



## Shirohibiki

oh my god im honored wdkjfgdf
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever)/
pretty much any couple from there! whatever you like! <3 
i want to warn you ahead of time my end might take a little bit because ill be in and out of the hospital every week, i hope thats okay!

(oh and you only have to do a sketch for me since ill likely only be able to get a sketch to you)


----------



## azukitan

Shirohibiki said:


> oh my god im honored wdkjfgdf
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever)/
> pretty much any couple from there! whatever you like! <3
> i want to warn you ahead of time my end might take a little bit because ill be in and out of the hospital every week, i hope thats okay!
> 
> (oh and you only have to do a sketch for me since ill likely only be able to get a sketch to you)



Oh no, please take your time. I hope you're alright. The last thing I would want is for you to overexert yourself >n<

But I'll surely check out your thread. Thank you for giving me options to choose from ^__^


----------



## Shirohibiki

azukitan said:


> Oh no, please take your time. I hope you're alright. The last thing I would want is for you to overexert yourself >n<
> 
> But I'll surely check out your thread. Thank you for giving me options to choose from ^__^



i hope to be up and running again soon! thank you for understanding! ;v; ill make sure to write it down for myself and see how i feel after tomorrows treatment uvu ill try my best nto to make you wait too long <333 youre awesome~


----------



## Reenhard

azukitan said:


> Okieee, I'm back! There's three slots, and I have three to choose from. So eenie, meenie, miney... I CHOOSE ALL OF YOU! 8D
> 
> @oyasumibunbun (really loved that manga, btw)
> @Reenhard
> @Shirohibiki
> 
> Just give me refs of what you want me to draw. Looking forward to trading with y'all! :3



AAAH. Im lucky! I hope you dont mind you draw two characters? I can draw you two in that case!
But here is some refs! 






















Bring me some refs baby~ <3


----------



## azukitan

Dat chemistry tho :0 <3
I'll have fun drawing your couple.

Mine's posted on the first page, unless you wanted me to PM you personally? c:


----------



## Reenhard

azukitan said:


> Dat chemistry tho :0 <3
> I'll have fun drawing your couple.
> 
> Mine's posted on the first page, unless you wanted me to PM you personally? c:



Oh I will be fine, I will draw them c: any special subjects or do I have free hands?


----------



## azukitan

Reenhard said:


> Oh I will be fine, I will draw them c: any special subjects or do I have free hands?



Artistic freedom is yours


----------



## Reenhard

Thank you darlin c:


----------



## oyasumibunbun

azukitan said:


> Okieee, I'm back! There's three slots, and I have three to choose from. So eenie, meenie, miney... I CHOOSE ALL OF YOU! 8D
> 
> @oyasumibunbun (really loved that manga, btw)
> @Reenhard
> @Shirohibiki
> 
> Just give me refs of what you want me to draw. Looking forward to trading with y'all! :3



hgbfhghd i JUST GOT HOME TO SEE THIS ok yay!!! ill post stuff tomorrow :3c im so excited to trade w u<3

edit: i found my request thread and updated it ;w;; id take any of the couples on there<3

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...rt-trade-thread-(-゜◇゜-)&p=3257185#post3257185


----------



## azukitan

oyasumibunbun said:


> hgbfhghd i JUST GOT HOME TO SEE THIS ok yay!!! ill post stuff tomorrow :3c im so excited to trade w u<3
> 
> edit: i found my request thread and updated it ;w;; id take any of the couples on there<3
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...rt-trade-thread-(-゜◇゜-)&p=3257185#post3257185



Yay! Thank you! ^-^

Next week will be quite hectic for me, but I'll try to have everyone's art done within that time frame. Hope that's alright with everyone!


----------



## Shirohibiki

please, take your time! dont rush mine ;v; -pets- i have to ask mom where she put my tablet pen... folks, never go away for two weeks because then your mom rearranges your room D:
anyway, blathering aside, i hope to get yours done asap! i just have to find the damn tablet pen.


----------



## Beary

I'd try, but..
I do traditional art and mine isn't the best quality ;//;


----------



## oyasumibunbun

no need to rush, yo. take your time on mine, i know im busy as HECK so idek when ill have yours done ;w;; hopefully soon haha


----------



## Reenhard

Im going to start tonight, sorry for being slow. Ive been visiting my big sister so I was not able to. But Im ready now <3


----------



## Reenhard

Im taking a break because of headache but I want you to see that Im working on it. Tell me if there anything you want me to change?


----------



## azukitan

Reenhard said:


> Im taking a break because of headache but I want you to see that Im working on it. Tell me if there anything you want me to change?



Sorry I haven't been online all day! Been in bed with the flu ;~; Urgh, life bites so hard...

Anyway, I'm lovin' what you have so far, Reenhard! Can't stop myself from chuckling at Hiro's face--he looks pretty smug, imo XD Continue what you're doing! ^u^b I'll try to make a quick recovery, so I can start on the drawings... But man, this week sucks! T^T


----------



## oyasumibunbun

man i really didnt know how to draw them ;w;; and im awful at fantasy outfits so i.. simplified/modernized them? or if youd rather look at it as them in lounging clothes.. hhhh im sorry. man i hope this is okay. if not ill totally redo it i understand if you want me to haha;;;

also i hope you feel better soon, dude


----------



## azukitan

oyasumibunbun said:


> man i really didnt know how to draw them ;w;; and im awful at fantasy outfits so i.. simplified/modernized them? or if youd rather look at it as them in lounging clothes.. hhhh im sorry. man i hope this is okay. if not ill totally redo it i understand if you want me to haha;;;
> 
> also i hope you feel better soon, dude



EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP
This is just the best thing everrrr, ahhh <333 You just blew my mind, holy crap XD Never thought they'd look good in modern clothes. Gosh, Hiro and Kana are way too cute here. Thank you for drawing my OCs in such a wonderful and unique style ;U; <3

And I appreciate the get well soon QuQ This blasted week has gotten me so tuckered and worn out. Been dealing with financial problems regarding my car, sick guinea pig, and, well, unemployment. Due to all this stress, my immune system is completely shot =__=  However, I may be able to draw something today--I won't exert myself, but I do feel a bit more spirited now.


----------



## azukitan

*UPDATE TIME!*
I have everyone's pictures sketched out. Should have at least one drawing done by tomorrow.
Again, I apologize for the wait! I've been busy and lazy, which is not a good mix X'D


----------



## Shirohibiki

azukitan said:


> *UPDATE TIME!*
> I have everyone's pictures sketched out. Should have at least one drawing done by tomorrow.
> Again, I apologize for the wait! I've been busy and lazy, which is not a good mix X'D



pfshhh never apologize bby im slow as molasses too i dont even know if i have yours sketched rip me
im hoping this weekend will be productive


----------



## azukitan

Shirohibiki said:


> pfshhh never apologize bby im slow as molasses too i dont even know if i have yours sketched rip me
> im hoping this weekend will be productive



Noooo, your procrastination only serves to relieve me XD Hahaha, take as long as you want! <3


----------



## Reenhard

azukitan said:


> Noooo, your procrastination only serves to relieve me XD Hahaha, take as long as you want! <3



Sounds good, I got some trust issues when it comes with art trades xD  but I will continue with yours c:


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I wish I was good at art. If I was I'd totally trade with you.


----------



## azukitan

Finished yours, oyasumibunbun! I hope it's acceptable >A<


----------



## oyasumibunbun

*_________* MY CHILDREN;;;;;
AAAAAHAHHHH I LOVE IT;;; S-SANKYUU...... <3<3<3<3


----------



## starlark

Hi! Uh, I'll provide the company if you're not open :'D
(Lurking for open slots OuO)


----------



## azukitan

Decided to ink and color Reenard's pic tonight, too x3






- - - Post Merge - - -



starlark said:


> Hi! Uh, I'll provide the company if you're not open :'D
> (Lurking for open slots OuO)



D'aww, that's so sweet <3 I'm about to head to bed for tonight, though, but feel free to come back tomorrow! Ahh, and I haven't decided when I'll reopen slots again. I have busy days ahead of me ToT

- - - Post Merge - - -



oyasumibunbun said:


> *_________* MY CHILDREN;;;;;
> AAAAAHAHHHH I LOVE IT;;; S-SANKYUU...... <3<3<3<3



EEEP, YOU'RE WELCOME! Thank you as well!! I luffles the picture you drew for me! >W</


----------



## oyasumibunbun

azukitan said:


> EEEP, YOU'RE WELCOME! Thank you as well!! I luffles the picture you drew for me! >W</



;w;;; im glad you like it hun<333


----------



## Shirohibiki

oh my god theyre adorable <33333!!! fantastic job~~~~~~ thank god its the weekend i can finally try to draw ugh


----------



## Reenhard

azukitan said:


> Decided to ink and color Reenard's pic tonight, too x3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /




GODDAMNITSOCUTE!!! Someone call 911! QUICK I GET AN HEART ATTACK OF CUTENESS! I really really love it darling! They both looks so sweet and my Jeanette baby ;w; <3 Reenhard looks so smug, I love that~ I am done with the lineart! I will just colour it!


----------



## azukitan

Shirohibiki said:


> oh my god theyre adorable <33333!!! fantastic job~~~~~~ thank god its the weekend i can finally try to draw ugh



If at first you don't succeed, take a nice, long break and try again later ;D <333

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reenhard said:


> GODDAMNITSOCUTE!!! Someone call 911! QUICK I GET AN HEART ATTACK OF CUTENESS! I really really love it darling! They both looks so sweet and my Jeanette baby ;w; <3 Reenhard looks so smug, I love that~ I am done with the lineart! I will just colour it!



Yay! I'm happy it's to your liking!! I'm really psyched to see the final outcome *U*


----------



## Zane

Aaaaa this thread is full of so much wonderful art ! :O I'll be stalking it to see the conclusion of the trades eheheh


----------



## Reenhard

Here you go baby, I hope you will like it! sorry it took a while. I blame SSB 3DS for it for bein busy pppt


----------



## azukitan

Reenhard said:


> Here you go baby, I hope you will like it! sorry it took a while. I blame SSB 3DS for it for bein busy pppt



UWAAAA, MY OCS LOOK AMAZING!! You captured them perfectly~ *bows down to your art skills*
Thanks so very, very, very much! I could not have been more pleased with this picture! <333


----------



## Reenhard

azukitan said:


> UWAAAA, MY OCS LOOK AMAZING!! You captured them perfectly~ *bows down to your art skills*
> Thanks so very, very, very much! I could not have been more pleased with this picture! <333



I am very happy for it! C:


----------



## azukitan

Reenhard said:


> I am very happy for it! C:



*huggles* x) <333


kk, gonna start inking and coloring Shirohibiki's art before I lose my will to draw altogether ;w;


----------



## azukitan

Done! Sorry they're just bust-shots OTL

Original






Altered version


----------



## Shirohibiki

azukitan said:


> Done! Sorry they're just bust-shots OTL
> 
> Original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altered version



_[SCREECHES INTO HANDS]
OHHHHHHHHHHHHH
OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH_
OH MY GOd I CANT BREATHE!!
IM SO EXCITED IM GOING TO DIE
WHAT THE **** LOOK AT HOW CUTE THEY ARE **** OH MY GOD OH YM GOD OH // //// ////
NO RIP ****ING ME IM DEAD 
I CANT EVEN TELL YOU HOW MUCH I ADORE THIS IM GIONGDFNFD?? ?? ????
HOYL SIHT GOD YES THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU !!!!@!!!!!!!! I H OPE TO GET YOURS DONE TODAY, ALSO OH GOD PLEASE OPEN COMMISSIONS SOMETIME SO I CAN THROW MONEY AT YOU ENDLESSLY
IM SO HAPPY THANK YOU SO MUUCH OH MYY OGDO?D DSGDFHFDLLK YELLS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azukitan

Shirohibiki said:


> _[SCREECHES INTO HANDS]
> OHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH_
> OH MY GOd I CANT BREATHE!!
> IM SO EXCITED IM GOING TO DIE
> WHAT THE **** LOOK AT HOW CUTE THEY ARE **** OH MY GOD OH YM GOD OH // //// ////
> NO RIP ****ING ME IM DEAD
> I CANT EVEN TELL YOU HOW MUCH I ADORE THIS IM GIONGDFNFD?? ?? ????
> HOYL SIHT GOD YES THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU !!!!@!!!!!!!! I H OPE TO GET YOURS DONE TODAY, ALSO OH GOD PLEASE OPEN COMMISSIONS SOMETIME SO I CAN THROW MONEY AT YOU ENDLESSLY
> IM SO HAPPY THANK YOU SO MUUCH OH MYY OGDO?D DSGDFHFDLLK YELLS!!!!!!!!!



OMG, SHIRO. YOU HAVE SUCH A WAY WITH WORDS. HAHAHA!! I LUBS YA LOTS <333
I'm very happy you liked the drawing so much! I was afraid you'd hate me for drawing something so simple >3<;;

As always, take as much time on your end as you want. I'm a patient person (at least when it comes to art, lol).


----------



## Shirohibiki

azukitan said:


> OMG, SHIRO. YOU HAVE SUCH A WAY WITH WORDS. HAHAHA!! I LUBS YA LOTS <333
> I'm very happy you liked the drawing so much! I was afraid you'd hate me for drawing something so simple >3<;;
> 
> As always, take as much time on your end as you want. I'm a patient person (at least when it comes to art, lol).



i literally made it my tumblr header (and credited you ofc) because i adore it so much rip,,, I LOVE YOU LOTS TOO
HHHHHH I HOPE I DONT MAKE YOU WAIT TOO LONG DX THAT WOULDNT BE FAIR OF ME


----------



## azukitan

Shirohibiki said:


> i literally made it my tumblr header (and credited you ofc) because i adore it so much rip,,, I LOVE YOU LOTS TOO
> HHHHHH I HOPE I DONT MAKE YOU WAIT TOO LONG DX THAT WOULDNT BE FAIR OF ME



*BLUSHES INTENSELY* YOU'RE GONNA MAKE ME CRY. THAT IS SO SWEET! THANK YOUUU~ *hugglesnugs* >U<


----------



## Shirohibiki

im so sorry for existing
heres one of the pics


Spoiler: HIROSHI N HIRO THE DYNAMIC WARRIOR DUO










http://shirohibiki.tumblr.com/post/99457822412/one-part-of-my-trade-w-azukitan-tbt-hiroshi-is
ghhh i hope you like it sorry i just had to, my hiro is constantly a giant baby


----------



## azukitan

Shirohibiki said:


> im so sorry for existing
> heres one of the pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HIROSHI N HIRO THE DYNAMIC WARRIOR DUO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://shirohibiki.tumblr.com/post/99457822412/one-part-of-my-trade-w-azukitan-tbt-hiroshi-is
> ghhh i hope you like it sorry i just had to, my hiro is constantly a giant baby



*FANGIRL SQUEAL* OMGOMGOMG, THAT IS TOO CUTE! You weren't kidding about my OC and yours looking similar! Hahah, this drawing makes me oh-so very happy! I just *love* character interaction pictures like these~~ BB, YOU DA BESTEST <3 Thanks a million!!! I wubs your art! <333333


----------



## Shirohibiki

azukitan said:


> *FANGIRL SQUEAL* OMGOMGOMG, THAT IS TOO CUTE! You weren't kidding about my OC and yours looking similar! Hahah, this drawing makes me oh-so very happy! I just *love* character interaction pictures like these~~ BB, YOU DA BESTEST <3 Thanks a million!!! I wubs your art! <333333



oh my god im glad you like it//////// MY HIRO IS SUCH A DORK IM SORRY, OUR HIROS ARE JUST SO CUTE TOGETHER. i really like how similar they are, it makes me all giddy. especially where they differ in personality, with yours being a shy bookworm and mine being a paranoid mother hen with anger issues that talks with his sword first. GOD THEYRE SO PRECIOUS TOGETHER RIP ME
ok i swear ill draw something less dumb next, hiro n kana bein kawaii
I HOPE TO GET IT DONE SOON
aND IM GLAD U LIKE THIS////


----------



## azukitan

Still semi-hiatus but I will open three slots since I am relatively free this weekend. Right now, I am primarily looking for OCs that tickle my fancy, so if no one meets that criteria, I might just close slots again > <;; I just really want to feel inspired right now. That being said, *you are also free to commission me*, but in the end, I will only choose up to three requests.

Welp, that's all I have to say about that. Thanks for reading XD


----------



## starlark

Ee! I'd love to do an art trade with you ;u;


----------



## Shirohibiki

im such trash i s2g i still have part of the sketch done but im still so busy/unmotivated rip... ILL GET IT DONE AZU SENPAI I LOVE YOU////


----------



## quartztho

I love your art! It's awesome! I would totally art trade but my art sucks compared to yours so good luck ^-^


----------



## inthenameofSweden

May I do a trade with you if there's still open slots?


----------



## Hyoshido

I'll offer all my love for the arts!!

Pants included, I'm not going to be rude here (｡͡? ͜  ͡?｡)


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

hey can we trade art? l can ink it for you too!


----------



## Aradai

ayyy you got cute OCs bro
good luck!


----------



## Mewmewmewm

NGHHHH UNIVERSEEE WHYYYYY
*gross sobbing*
If i could only find my freaking tablet pen so i could finish my current commision and AwefnerhfnverjhnfvjkddnfvkjefngvkjhrngvkjdfgvdJJDFSNKJHRFDN
ヽ(；▽；)ノ


----------



## azukitan

Updated the first post! Please remember to include OC refs and examples of your art to help me in the decision-making.

@Biffandwendyareawesome: Just so you know, I'm looking for interesting OCs to draw this time around ;D
@Shirohibiki: LOL, IT'S SRSLY OKAY. I PROMISE <3
@Hyogo: *chortles* Now what kind of art trade would that be? XDDD
@Sparkine: Tysm! <333
@mewmewmewm: I hope you find your tablet pen soon! I thought my tablet was dead a few days ago! ;A;


----------



## Hyoshido

azukitan said:


> @Hyogo: *chortles* Now what kind of art trade would that be? XDDD


The art of my body in your face B)


----------



## starlark

did you see mine? not to be rude but i didn't notice a reply ^^'


----------



## azukitan

Hyogo said:


> The art of my body in your face B)



Omg, that reminds me of this one hilarious scene in Plastic Nee-san (dunno if you heard of it).

WATCH AT YOUR OWN RISK XD


----------



## starlark

oh right, art examples ouo


Spoiler: examples










Spoiler: oc



http://sta.sh/2rty588mmdq


----------



## azukitan

Please read the quote box on the first page and beginning of my previous post. Everyone is considered, so I don't have to reply to every post |D; I'll choose once I see some OCs/art that I like, but I want to wait until there is a fair number of people to pick from.


----------



## inthenameofSweden

OCs: Either one of these guys

Trade Example: LINK


----------



## azukitan

x3


----------



## Alvery

Good luck finding some OCs that inspire you cx Or great art, of course :>


----------



## The Hidden Owl

OMG are you doing commissions?


----------



## azukitan

Alvery said:


> Good luck finding some OCs that inspire you cx Or great art, of course :>



Thanks, Alvery! :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> OMG are you doing commissions?



If I like your OCs enough c:


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Ooh... I read it wrong...  i was hoping for a sig like yours... ^^"


----------



## azukitan

The Hidden Owl said:


> Ooh... I read it wrong...  i was hoping for a sig like yours... ^^"



Ah, I see. Sorry for giving you that impression!

--------------

Anyway...

Since I haven't seen anything that appeals to me, and the weekend is almost over, I guess I'll just close up slots again. Sorry if I got anyone's hopes up! ;~;


----------



## Hyoshido

rip in peace Azuuu


----------



## azukitan

Hyogo said:


> rip in peace Azuuu



LOL! Gosh darn it, I'm not dead |D


----------



## Hyoshido

yes u are, you died because you didn't find any appealing OC's or whatever :'c


----------



## azukitan

Hyogo said:


> yes u are, you died because you didn't find any appealing OC's or whatever :'c



Dat logic tho

Inspiration can be hard to come by at times. What I had to choose from didn't quite spark my interest.


----------



## Hyoshido

My logic never makes sense, I'm glad you noticed >D

Yeee, I was gonna pixel some OC's the once but I didn't know where to start \o/


----------



## Amissapanda

I'd consider art trading with you sometime if you re-opened your trades, but I don't really make a lot of OCs, nor want them drawn (as I'm not really invested in them much), so I honestly don't really have any OCs to ask you to draw in the first place. I don't know if you'd consider doing fandom characters or not. (Kind of a funny coincidence, too, actually, 'cause your OCs remind me of them soooooooooo much.)

But yeah. Just putting that out there.


----------



## azukitan

Amissapanda said:


> I'd consider art trading with you sometime if you re-opened your trades, but I don't really make a lot of OCs, nor want them drawn (as I'm not really invested in them much), so I honestly don't really have any OCs to ask you to draw in the first place. I don't know if you'd consider doing fandom characters or not. (Kind of a funny coincidence, too, actually, 'cause your OCs remind me of them soooooooooo much.)
> 
> But yeah. Just putting that out there.



I should have made it more clear that I wasn't interested in _just_ OCs. In any case, which characters did you have in mind, Amissa? o u o

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> My logic never makes sense, I'm glad you noticed >D
> 
> Yeee, I was gonna pixel some OC's the once but I didn't know where to start \o/



Where have all our Muses gone? TAT


----------



## Hyoshido

AZU, DRAW MORE NESS


azukitan said:


> Where have all our Muses gone? TAT


That's the mystery!

I'll try to doodle one of your OC's and pixel it or something uwu
I'd probably be rude and say for you to do me a quick sketch so I can make things easier LOL


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> I should have made it more clear that I wasn't interested in _just_ OCs. In any case, which characters did you have in mind, Amissa? o u o



Ahhh, okay. I thought you were strictly looking for OCs that interested you and felt like drawing OCs. Thanks for clarifying. Anyway, it would be my OTP, of course(Fakir/Ahiru from _Princess Tutu_). But if you're not interested, that's cool too. I can't guarantee I'd have _a lot_ of time this week, anyhow. So this is kind of a raincheck thing, if you're interested.


----------



## azukitan

Hyogo said:


> AZU, DRAW MORE NESS
> 
> That's the mystery!
> 
> I'll try to doodle one of your OC's and pixel it or something uwu
> I'd probably be rude and say for you to do me a quick sketch so I can make things easier LOL



Ness doesn't exactly inspire me at the moment, sad to say > <;; I might feel differently after I get out of my art slump. Sorry, Hyogo! I hate turning friends down, but for now I want to focus on drawing characters that whet my artistic appetite.

//edit: But don't let that stop you from pixeling! Make some pixels of SSB characters you're fond of x3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amissapanda said:


> Ahhh, okay. I thought you were strictly looking for OCs that interested you and felt like drawing OCs. Thanks for clarifying. Anyway, it would be my OTP, of course(Fakir/Ahiru from _Princess Tutu_). But if you're not interested, that's cool too. I can't guarantee I'd have _a lot_ of time this week, anyhow. So this is kind of a raincheck thing, if you're interested.



D'OH! I should have seen that coming from a mile away! So sorry, I haven't been thinking straight due to sleep deprivation. I hope this wonky feeling fizzles out by tomorrow... But anyhow, I would be delighted to draw Duck and Fakir for you! It's awfully sad that I've never drew fan-art of them as they are also one of my favorite anime couples... Welp, time to rectify this situation, lol! XD

What's more, there is no rush intended as I know you have many other important duties and hobbies to work on. You can draw my OCs whenever you have the motivation and energy to do so~ Thank you for offering to art trade with me! It is a true honor :)


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> D'OH! I should have seen that coming from a mile away! So sorry, I haven't been thinking straight due to sleep deprivation. I hope this wonky feeling fizzles out by tomorrow... But anyhow, I would be delighted to draw Duck and Fakir for you! It's awfully sad that I've never drew fan-art of them as they are also one of my favorite anime couples... Welp, time to rectify this situation, lol! XD
> 
> What's more, there is no rush intended as I know you have many other important duties and hobbies to work on. You can draw my OCs whenever you have the motivation and energy to do so~ Thank you for offering to art trade with me! It is a true honor :)



Haha, it's all good! I didn't specify at first, after all, so it really could have been a number of things (I have a lot of OTPs, just none quite as what I'd consider "ultimate" as Fakir/Ahiru). Anyway, I'm sure it had nothing to do with your thinking processes! No worries! But I hope you feel better, anyhow. And I consider it a bonus if you ship them/know them, as well!

Thanks for accepting my proposed trade! I know there's no rush, but I never like to keep anyone waiting long. I've been crawling my way out of an artblock slowly, so I hope I can make you something with your OCs that will please you. I'll try my best. : )


----------



## azukitan

Amissapanda said:


> Haha, it's all good! I didn't specify at first, after all, so it really could have been a number of things (I have a lot of OTPs, just none quite as what I'd consider "ultimate" as Fakir/Ahiru). Anyway, I'm sure it had nothing to do with your thinking processes! No worries! But I hope you feel better, anyhow. And I consider it a bonus if you ship them/know them, as well!
> 
> Thanks for accepting my proposed trade! I know there's no rush, but I never like to keep anyone waiting long. I've been crawling my way out of an artblock slowly, so I hope I can make you something with your OCs that will please you. I'll try my best. : )



I can't tell you how long I've been wanting to draw Fakiru. I just never attempted since I didn't think I would do the characters justice TuT;; I reckon this is a great opportunity for me to get past that line of thought, haha. By the way, I noticed you've been experiencing creative block lately, but try not to worry. Your motivation and passion will surely come back--there's no doubt in my mind!

I really look forward to seeing what you have in store for me! I promise to not make you wait for too long, either. My best bet is I'll have your art done by sometime this weekend, at the latest. ^^


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> I can't tell you how long I've been wanting to draw Fakiru. I just never attempted since I didn't think I would do the characters justice TuT;; I reckon this is a great opportunity for me to get past that line of thought, haha. By the way, I noticed you've been experiencing creative block lately, but try not to worry. Your motivation and passion will surely come back--there's no doubt in my mind!
> 
> I really look forward to seeing what you have in store for me! I promise to not make you wait for too long, either. My best bet is I'll have your art done by sometime this weekend, at the latest. ^^



Well, I'm glad to give you the opportunity/reason to try them out, then! I'm sure you'll do them far more than justice, even if you're not so sure. Because, well, that's how nearly all artists approach things like that. XD I feel the same way about trying your characters, but I'm worried because I know they're yours and not just fandom characters or something, so I really don't want to disappoint. Thanks for the vote of confidence, though. I feel like the motivation is coming back in spurts---but that's better than none at all.

I'll do my best! If you're shooting for this weekend, I'll do the same. Depends when I get days off of work, but I'll work with it.


----------



## Hyoshido

azukitan said:


> Ness doesn't exactly inspire me at the moment, sad to say > <;; I might feel differently after I get out of my art slump. Sorry, Hyogo! I hate turning friends down, but for now I want to focus on drawing characters that whet my artistic appetite.


d'aw, s'okay .3. Nintendo characters don't really fit your needs anyways ;3;


----------



## azukitan

Amissapanda said:


> Well, I'm glad to give you the opportunity/reason to try them out, then! I'm sure you'll do them far more than justice, even if you're not so sure. Because, well, that's how nearly all artists approach things like that. XD I feel the same way about trying your characters, but I'm worried because I know they're yours and not just fandom characters or something, so I really don't want to disappoint. Thanks for the vote of confidence, though. I feel like the motivation is coming back in spurts---but that's better than none at all.
> 
> I'll do my best! If you're shooting for this weekend, I'll do the same. Depends when I get days off of work, but I'll work with it.



*hugs you so tight* QwQ Thank you for having faith in me. You are such an amazing person, Amissa <3 I know not what awaits me, but I am certain I will be tremendously pleased & utterly delighted by your art--I always am ^__^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> d'aw, s'okay .3. Nintendo characters don't really fit your needs anyways ;3;



I wouldn't nix Nintendo characters altogether, but surely someday I will draw Ness again for you. Or some other character that catches your eye ;O


----------



## Hyoshido

well kek, I haven't got much on the mind except Toad or Mario o3o


----------



## azukitan

Finished with Amissa's art since I might be busy this weekend. I hope it looks alright despite my shot creativity x__x


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> Finished with Amissa's art since I might be busy this weekend. I hope it looks alright despite my shot creativity x__x



O-Oh... oh my _gosh_...

They're so adorable in your style that I can hardly _contain myself_! Ahhhhhhhhhhhh look at those little blushy faces and Fakir's grumpiness and Ahiru's cheer---it's so perfect! They both look absolutely adorable and I don't even have words for how much I *love* it! Thank you sooooooo much for art trading with me! I feel pretty much unworthy to be gifted with something so gosh-darn adorable of my OTP. And it's a huge surprise that you're already done with it, too!

Again, thank you a ton! I love it so much! It's absolutely amazing and so are you! I haven't finished your half of the trade yet, but I will definitely be getting to it this weekend and if I lack time to finish it during that, my weekend follows up on Tues/Wed, so I should definitely have time then (but I'll try my best to have it done before, so I don't make you wait too long). 

Also, one question... Would you mind if I were to shrink it down and add it to my signature in the near future? (With full credit to you for the lovely art, of course.) I'll completely respect your wishes if you would rather that I don't, though!


----------



## Benevoir

HOLY HECK THAT'S ONE HELLA GORGEOUS ART CRIES

I really love how you coloured in this one azukitan! The way you paint looks so smooth and flawless I'm jealous qvq
How are you able to make perfect chibis master azu, tell me your secrets


----------



## azukitan

Amissapanda said:


> O-Oh... oh my _gosh_...
> 
> They're so adorable in your style that I can hardly _contain myself_! Ahhhhhhhhhhhh look at those little blushy faces and Fakir's grumpiness and Ahiru's cheer---it's so perfect! They both look absolutely adorable and I don't even have words for how much I *love* it! Thank you sooooooo much for art trading with me! I feel pretty much unworthy to be gifted with something so gosh-darn adorable of my OTP. And it's a huge surprise that you're already done with it, too!
> 
> Again, thank you a ton! I love it so much! It's absolutely amazing and so are you! I haven't finished your half of the trade yet, but I will definitely be getting to it this weekend and if I lack time to finish it during that, my weekend follows up on Tues/Wed, so I should definitely have time then (but I'll try my best to have it done before, so I don't make you wait too long).
> 
> Also, one question... Would you mind if I were to shrink it down and add it to my signature in the near future? (With full credit to you for the lovely art, of course.) I'll completely respect your wishes if you would rather that I don't, though!



Waaah, you're welcome! I'm very happy you like it! Feel free to do whatever you want with the drawing. I'll draw more pictures of them for you in the future *w* <3 Ahh, and please take as long as you need! I'm a rather patient person ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



honeyprince said:


> HOLY HECK THAT'S ONE HELLA GORGEOUS ART CRIES
> 
> I really love how you coloured in this one azukitan! The way you paint looks so smooth and flawless I'm jealous qvq
> How are you able to make perfect chibis master azu, tell me your secrets



WAHAHA! I beg to differ! _Your_ chibis are the best of the best! *u* <33333

I haven't heard from you in forever! I'm glad to see that you're back :3 //glomps


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> Waaah, you're welcome! I'm very happy you like it! Feel free to do whatever you want with the drawing. I'll draw more pictures of them for you in the future *w* <3 Ahh, and please take as long as you need! I'm a rather patient person ^^



I definitely, definitely love it! And no pressure (not that I'd say no if you ever felt like drawing them again, lol)! But thanks for allowing me to use it! I will be very happy to have your work of them in my siggy~ X3 Truly an honor.

Haha, I'm sure you are! But patient or not, I just don't like to leave people waiting if I can help it. I'll do my best to try to make something worthy of what you made for me. (Though that will be incredibly difficult to do with what you've created!)


----------



## Alvery

azukitan said:


> Finished with Amissa's art since I might be busy this weekend. I hope it looks alright despite my shot creativity x__x



That looks really great, wowww O.O Even with a art slump, it seems you can draw really well, like always c:


----------



## azukitan

Amissapanda said:


> I definitely, definitely love it! And no pressure (not that I'd say no if you ever felt like drawing them again, lol)! But thanks for allowing me to use it! I will be very happy to have your work them in my siggy~ X3 Truly an honor.
> 
> Haha, I'm sure you are! But patient or not, I just don't like to leave people waiting if I can help it. I'll do my best to try to make something worthy of what you made for me.


D'aww~ *showers you with a million hearts* x3 Haha, alright then! Try to have the drawing done as soon as possible! I'll be sitting here, waiting... whilst caressing my piggies 83

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alvery said:


> That looks really great, wowww O.O Even with a art slump, it seems you can draw really well, like always c:


Nuu, I'm still struggling with art. I just shaded the picture more than I usually care to @u@;; Otherwise, I wish I drew Fakir and Ahiru interacting or something. It's such a boring picture. Amissa deserves better ;~;


----------



## Benevoir

azukitan said:


> WAHAHA! I beg to differ! _Your_ chibis are the best of the best! *u* <33333
> 
> I haven't heard from you in forever! I'm glad to see that you're back :3 //glomps


I think you're referring to the cutie named azukitan over there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah I got caught up with RL issues so I wasn't able to go on TBT for a while haha. It's a shame though because I missed the chance when you were opened before '''orz


----------



## azukitan

honeyprince said:


> I think you're referring to the cutie named azukitan over there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I got caught up with RL issues so I wasn't able to go on TBT for a while haha. It's a shame though because I missed the chance when you were opened before '''orz



Ya silly nilly! I couldn't disagree with you more :B Love ya lots, though! <3

Man, reality ruins everything >c Can't escape even if we want to *sobs* And no worries about my open/closed statuses or whatever. I always have hidden slots for people I like


----------



## Benevoir

azukitan said:


> Ya silly nilly! I couldn't disagree with you more :B Love ya lots, though! <3
> 
> Man, reality ruins everything >c Can't escape even if we want to *sobs* And no worries about my open/closed statuses or whatever. I always have hidden slots for people I like


( ˘ ?˘)♥

waaaah then if you like would you be interested in drawing this character??  I quickly whipped up a(n incomplete) reference down below so please excuse the mess. orz


Spoiler






^ Click for full view
don't worry about the familiar or the broom in the ref uvu​


----------



## azukitan

honeyprince said:


> ( ˘ ?˘)♥
> 
> waaaah then if you like would you be interested in drawing this character??  I quickly whipped up a(n incomplete) reference down below so please excuse the mess. orz
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Click for full view
> don't worry about the familiar or the broom in the ref uvu​



OH GOSH SHE IS SO FRIGGIN' CUTE, and that outfit is to *die* for! I'll gladly draw your OC for you, hu hu hu~ I should have the art done in a week or less. Will try my best to finish ASAP ;D Would you be alright with drawing Hiro or Kana? Teen or older form--feel free to choose. If you have any questions, just lemme know c:

Thank you for allowing me the opportunity to art trade with you, princey! *hugs tightly* <333


----------



## Benevoir

azukitan said:


> OH GOSH SHE IS SO FRIGGIN' CUTE, and that outfit is to *die* for! I'll gladly draw your OC for you, hu hu hu~ I should have the art done in a week or less. Will try my best to finish ASAP ;D Would you be alright with drawing Hiro or Kana? Teen or older form--feel free to choose. If you have any questions, just lemme know c:
> 
> Thank you for allowing me the opportunity to art trade with you, princey! *hugs tightly* <333


Thank you aaah (/ v\) It's almost Halloween so I kinda had the urge to create a witch OC ahaha. I don't mind waiting at all so please take your time! And yep, I don't mind drawing either of them (especially Hiro because his older form is HANDSOME WOW) 

I'm the one would should be thanking here haha! I haven't done art trades for a long time so I'm pretty psyched about it! Plus it's a great way to avoid assessments lmao //shot


----------



## azukitan

HONEYPRINCEEEEE!!! I'm so sorry for making you wait! >A< Finally done with your art, but I didn't make it in time for Halloween ; ;






dhsahfdas I hope she looks alright T___T


----------



## gnoixaim

WOWZAH, LOOK AT THAT <3 Amazing as always Azukitan !!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

azukitan said:


> HONEYPRINCEEEEE!!! I'm so sorry for making you wait! >A< Finally done with your art, but I didn't make it in time for Halloween ; ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dhsahfdas I hope she looks alright T___T



OH GAWD *DROOLS* <3<3


----------



## azukitan

gnoixaim said:


> WOWZAH, LOOK AT THAT <3 Amazing as always Azukitan !!!





Kairi-Kitten said:


> OH GAWD *DROOLS* <3<3



Oh gosh, thank you, guys! ;w; <333
honeyprince's piece is going to be 10x more amazing, I assure you! >u<


----------



## Shirohibiki

azus art is always eternally sexy ////swoooooooooons

ALSO AZU.... DOES OLDER HIRO STILL WEAR GLASSES???????? BECAUSE HE LOOKS HOT IN THEM AND I WANNA KNOW IF I SHOULD DRAW EM OR NOT


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

azukitan said:


> Oh gosh, thank you, guys! ;w; <333
> honeyprince's piece is going to be 10x more amazing, I assure you! >u<



Totally excited to see that one too, but yours is just as smexy ;>

And you're always welcome<3



> azus art is always eternally sexy ////swoooooooooons



I have to second this >_<


----------



## Amissapanda

I seriously doubt they'll mind that it's a day late for Halloween! I mean, it's gorgeous! Your coloring techniques are fantastic and I'm envious of how well you do hands! (They are my art nemesis.)


----------



## azukitan

Shirohibiki said:


> azus art is always eternally sexy ////swoooooooooons
> 
> ALSO AZU.... DOES OLDER HIRO STILL WEAR GLASSES???????? BECAUSE HE LOOKS HOT IN THEM AND I WANNA KNOW IF I SHOULD DRAW EM OR NOT



I *wish* I was capable of drawing sexy things. BEING A SMUT ARTIST IS, LIKE, ONE OF MY BIGGEST DREAMS! (Okay, maybe you guys didn't need to know that...)

I left the glasses off his older self, but that doesn't mean he _doesn't_ wear 'em ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Totally excited to see that one too, but yours is just as smexy ;>
> 
> And you're always welcome<3
> 
> 
> 
> I have to second this >_<



Correction: Your OC is the definition of smexy ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amissapanda said:


> I seriously doubt they'll mind that it's a day late for Halloween! I mean, it's gorgeous! Your coloring techniques are fantastic and I'm envious of how well you do hands! (They are my art nemesis.)



But you're a goddess when it comes to poses, omg! *n*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

azukitan said:


> I *wish* I was capable of drawing sexy things. BEING A SMUT ARTIST IS, LIKE, ONE OF MY BIGGEST DREAMS! (Okay, maybe you guys didn't need to know that...)
> 
> I left the glasses off his older self, but that doesn't mean he _doesn't_ wear 'em ;D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Correction: Your OC is the definition of smexy ;D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> But you're a goddess when it comes to poses, omg! *n*



Oooououuu *gets shot* you flatter me<3 But I must agree <; She is quite the seductress huhu xD

I also agree that your poses are magnificent and beautiful, Amissa <;


----------



## Shirohibiki

i would die happy if azu drew porn
life would be so grand
OH GOD PLEASE I WANT TO SEE IT NOW OMGGGGGGGG

ok i might give him glasses if i dont forget because glasses r hot B)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Shirohibiki said:


> i would die happy if azu drew porn
> life would be so grand
> OH GOD PLEASE I WANT TO SEE IT NOW OMGGGGGGGG
> 
> ok i might give him glasses if i dont forget because glasses r hot B)



I feel the same way ;P


----------



## Benevoir

azukitan said:


> HONEYPRINCEEEEE!!! I'm so sorry for making you wait! >A< Finally done with your art, but I didn't make it in time for Halloween ; ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dhsahfdas I hope she looks alright T___T


WAAA AAAH I'M SO HAPPY RN RIP ME 

This is perfect and I absolutely love your soft-shading technique I'm so JELLY ABOUT IT AGH. And I don't mind at all if you didn't finish it on Halloween! I would rather that you relax on Halloween and eat some candies ahaha ♥

Also I'm really sorry that I'm slow with my part and I hope you don't mind waiting a little longer. '''orz I'm currently in the middle of revising my materials for two exams this Friday, but I'll make sure to have to done by the weekend!



Shirohibiki said:


> i would die happy if azu drew porn
> life would be so grand
> OH GOD PLEASE I WANT TO SEE IT NOW OMGGGGGGGG
> 
> ok i might give him glasses if i dont forget because glasses r hot B)


pls draw him with glasses Shiro-hime ?q?


----------



## azukitan

honeyprince said:


> WAAA AAAH I'M SO HAPPY RN RIP ME
> 
> This is perfect and I absolutely love your soft-shading technique I'm so JELLY ABOUT IT AGH. And I don't mind at all if you didn't finish it on Halloween! I would rather that you relax on Halloween and eat some candies ahaha ♥
> 
> Also I'm really sorry that I'm slow with my part and I hope you don't mind waiting a little longer. '''orz I'm currently in the middle of revising my materials for two exams this Friday, but I'll make sure to have to done by the weekend!
> 
> 
> pls draw him with glasses Shiro-hime ?q?



Aaaaa, I'm happy you like her! ;u; My coloring isn't anything great, lol. Your art is much more desirable! How do you make such thin lineart? Teach me, senpaiiii~ *Q*

Oh, no need to apologize! I know you're super busy in real life, so do take as long as you need. I don't want to stress you out even more. Focus on your studies, but don't forget to relax every now and then! <3


----------



## Benevoir

azukitan said:


> Aaaaa, I'm happy you like her! ;u; My coloring isn't anything great, lol. Your art is much more desirable! How do you make such thin lineart? Teach me, senpaiiii~ *Q*
> 
> Oh, no need to apologize! I know you're super busy in real life, so do take as long as you need. I don't want to stress you out even more. Focus on your studies, but don't forget to relax every now and then! <3


If you're interested this is my current brush setting I'm using for the lineart! It's pretty much the default pen with some tweaking to it


Spoiler










Thank you for being so understanding azu! ;v; I'm almost graduating so I gotta make the best of it ahaha!


----------



## azukitan

honeyprince said:


> If you're interested this is my current brush setting I'm using for the lineart! It's pretty much the default pen with some tweaking to it
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for being so understanding azu! ;v; I'm almost graduating so I gotta make the best of it ahaha!



Thank you for sharing! :'3 I'll test it out and see if I like the results~

Ganbatte, ne~! I'll be cheering for you! <333


----------



## azukitan

Opening up an AT slot because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_Not first come, first served~_ I'll pick who I want to AT with after a fair number of people have posted.

*In addition, I am giving out a free waist-up to the person who can guess the character in my avatar icon! ^u^*


----------



## gnoixaim

ANYONE WOULD BE LUCKY TO GET AN ART TRADE WITH YOU : )
<also, i know who your avi is - but i'm not gonna post becuase i am spoiled with art from you already>

Good luck Azukitan <3


----------



## azukitan

gnoixaim said:


> ANYONE WOULD BE LUCKY TO GET AN ART TRADE WITH YOU : )
> <also, i know who your avi is - but i'm not gonna post becuase i am spoiled with art from you already>
> 
> Good luck Azukitan <3



D'awww, thank you, gnoixaim! *luffles on you 4ever*
Yay! You get 10,000+ admiration points for knowing the character <33333 (You're so big-hearted, haha~)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Hahaha I am seriously trying to figure it out xD Good luck me


----------



## azukitan

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Hahaha I am seriously trying to figure it out xD Good luck me



Tee-hee, good luck from me as well :3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

azukitan said:


> Tee-hee, good luck from me as well :3



Haha thankies<(^_^)>even if I don't get it maybe I shall learn a new character haha


----------



## azukitan

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Haha thankies<(^_^)>even if I don't get it maybe I shall learn a new character haha



Way to think positive! You have an unlimited number of guesses to make things a bit easier.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Ah Leo Shishigami


----------



## azukitan

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ah Leo Shishigami



OMFG, YOU GOT IT! AMAZING!!! XDDDD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Haha took some google hunting baha xD ANNNNDDDD now I know of another character I haven't seen before


----------



## azukitan

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Haha took some google hunting baha xD



Very resourceful, you are ;D As promised, you win a free waist-up. Who would you like me to draw? <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

azukitan said:


> Very resourceful, you are ;D As promised, you win a free waist-up. Who would you like me to draw? <3



I shall PM if that is ok


----------



## azukitan

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I shall PM if that is ok



Sure thing! ^__^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

azukitan said:


> Sure thing! ^__^



Wheee ok PM sent, sorry OMGosh haha xD


----------



## Lilliee

hng your art is gorgeous ♥ I'm in love~

Crying at my art but like - I shall try. 
I can offer this style: 


Basically it's a proper lined and coloured vr. of my sketches 8'D 

Thank you for the chance~


----------



## azukitan

Lilliee said:


> hng your art is gorgeous ♥ I'm in love~
> 
> Crying at my art but like - I shall try.
> I can offer this style:
> View attachment 76001
> Basically it's a proper lined and coloured vr. of my sketches 8'D
> 
> Thank you for the chance~



AHHH, THIS IS SUCH AN HONOR! I just saw a chibi you drew for one of my friends earlier and was wondering when I'd get the chance to stalk commission you XD I would absolutely love an art trade, though! Would you like to do a single or couple art trade? ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol, might as well close up slots now since I've already decided. <333


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

HUZZAH GRATS LILLIEE, I KNEW YOU COULD DO IT 8D <3

Note to self- you both rock, for serious<(^_^


----------



## Lilliee

azukitan said:


> AHHH, THIS IS SUCH AN HONOR! I just saw a chibi you drew for one of my friends earlier and was wondering when I'd get the chance to stalk commission you XD I would absolutely love an art trade, though! Would you like to do a single or couple art trade? ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Lol, might as well close up slots now since I've already decided. <333


/is screaming internally 
ahHHH I'm THE HONOURED ONE.

Psh I'm the one stalking you  

Mm, I don't really mind - though couples take a while if you don't mind the wait :'D



Kairi-Kitten said:


> HUZZAH GRATS LILLIEE, I KNEW YOU COULD DO IT 8D <3
> 
> Note to self- you both rock, for serious<(^_^


IM CRYING WITH JOY ♥


----------



## azukitan

Kairi-Kitten said:


> HUZZAH GRATS LILLIEE, I KNEW YOU COULD DO IT 8D <3
> 
> Note to self- you both rock, for serious<(^_^



Same goes for you, Kitten~ <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lilliee said:


> /is screaming internally
> ahHHH I'm THE HONOURED ONE.
> 
> Psh I'm the one stalking you
> 
> Mm, I don't really mind - though couples take a while if you don't mind the wait :'D
> 
> 
> IM CRYING WITH JOY ♥



We can do a single art trade if you prefer that! Who would you like me to draw? ^^


----------



## Hyoshido

Azu stop being a good artist or I'm going to be *VERY* jealous.
That really means don't stop drawing, you're super ace m8


----------



## sej

Your art is adorable! I would so do an art trade with you if my art was good enough! (my art is *RUBBISH* xD)


----------



## azukitan

Hyogo said:


> Azu stop being a good artist or I'm going to be *VERY* jealous.
> That really means don't stop drawing, you're super ace m8



Lololol, so YOU'RE the one who's been putting art blocks in my path! 8D jkjk! Have you been pixelling anything as of late?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> Your art is adorable! I would so do an art trade with you if my art was good enough! (my art is *RUBBISH* xD)



Practice and you'll surpass me in no time! ^u^


----------



## Hyoshido

I haven't really, should I be pixeling? :c


----------



## azukitan

Hyogo said:


> I haven't really, should I be pixeling? :c



Haha, I can't force you, but it'd be nice to get in touch with your creative self :>


----------



## Hyoshido

I just can't feel creative right now sob u3u
Being lazy is pretty much an additional reason ༼ つ ͡ ͡? ͜ ʖ ͡ ͡? ༽つ


----------



## azukitan

Hyogo said:


> I just can't feel creative right now sob u3u
> Being lazy is pretty much an additional reason ༼ つ ͡ ͡? ͜ ʖ ͡ ͡? ༽つ



Q__Q I know, I know. Your negative feels will subside, sooner or later. I have faith in you.
Ugh. Laziness =3= My old nemesis, how dare you creep up on everyone! *shakes fist*


----------



## Lilliee

azukitan said:


> We can do a single art trade if you prefer that! Who would you like me to draw? ^^


Sounds good! ♥

Um - 1st preference would be my OC, Cecil
But if you prefer drawing girls then my OC, Cynthia > u < 

What about you?


----------



## azukitan

Lilliee said:


> Sounds good! ♥
> 
> Um - 1st preference would be my OC, Cecil
> But if you prefer drawing girls then my OC, Cynthia > u <
> 
> What about you?



AWW MAN, IMMA DRAW CECIL! I LOVE HIS DESIGN SO MUCH! *W* He reminds me of Oliver from Ni no Kuni for some reason XD Could you draw Hiro for me? My OCs are in the first post. I prefer Demon Hiro since I want more art of him, but you can draw teen Hiro is he's more to your liking~


----------



## gnoixaim

Lilliee said:


> Sounds good! ♥
> 
> Um - 1st preference would be my OC, Cecil
> But if you prefer drawing girls then my OC, Cynthia > u <
> 
> What about you?



HOLY **** YOUR OC'S ARE ADORABLE. ok, bye

Azukitan is going to make them look fabulous!


----------



## azukitan

^That's what I'm sayin'!

Pffft, he's gunna get rekt.
Wait. What? I can't say that in an art trade! //smacks self


----------



## Lilliee

azukitan said:


> AWW MAN, IMMA DRAW CECIL! I LOVE HIS DESIGN SO MUCH! *W* He reminds me of Oliver from Ni no Kuni for some reason XD Could you draw Hiro for me? My OCs are in the first post. I prefer Demon Hiro since I want more art of him, but you can draw teen Hiro is he's more to your liking~


Ehe - ty so much~ 

And sure! I'll draw Demon Hiro then -  ♥



gnoixaim said:


> HOLY **** YOUR OC'S ARE ADORABLE. ok, bye
> 
> Azukitan is going to make them look fabulous!



aHHH tyy! ♥ 

ehe Azukitan always makes anyone's character fabulous


----------



## azukitan

Mwahaha, can I marry him? We're, like, the same age 8D <333


----------



## Lilliee

ehe he's interested in someone else 8'D


----------



## azukitan

B-but it says 'n/a' where his relationship status should be... Cynthia, I want your man. I'm willing to pay up front >8(


----------



## Lilliee

>8D how much

pssssh he's personality is terrible tho.


----------



## azukitan

My lust love is unconditional ;D


Anyway, sorry for the lateness, Kitten! Hope you don't mind me posting your freebie here?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

azukitan said:


> My lust love is unconditional ;D
> 
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the lateness, Kitten! Hope you don't mind me posting your freebie here?



AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH not at all <3<3<(^_^) Absolutely stunning, much thanks, azu Ah she looks gorgeous<3 *squishes you both eheh<3*


----------



## gnoixaim

WHOOO, LOOK AT THAT.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

gnoixaim said:


> WHOOO, LOOK AT THAT.



LOL that actually made me laugh xD


----------



## azukitan

Kairi-Kitten said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH not at all <3<3<(^_^) Absolutely stunning, much thanks, azu Ah she looks gorgeous<3 *squishes you both eheh<3*



I'm glad you like it! *huggles* <333

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> WHOOO, LOOK AT THAT.



LMAO! My ass literally fell off XDDDDD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

azukitan said:


> I'm glad you like it! *huggles* <333



I most certainly do<3<3 Shall be adding the gorgeous piece to my ref ahaha 8D Exciting ; D *huggles back*<3


----------



## gnoixaim

You two are dorks, hahaha !!!!!! 8) But yaaas, more Azukitan art.


----------



## azukitan

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I most certainly do<3<3 Shall be adding the gorgeous piece to my ref ahaha 8D Exciting ; D *huggles back*<3



D'aww, I'm honored! ;w; <333

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> You two are dorks, hahaha !!!!!! 8) But yaaas, more Azukitan art.



You're the biggest, lovable dork of 'em all! <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

gnoixaim said:


> You two are dorks, hahaha !!!!!! 8) But yaaas, more Azukitan art.



I know I am a total nerd haha xD


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Your art is so kawaii! I hope to get some someday. ;u;


----------



## soki

*o* i didnt knoww


----------



## azukitan

The Hidden Owl said:


> Your art is so kawaii! I hope to get some someday. ;u;



In the spirit of giving, I can draw one of your characters for you 83

- - - Post Merge - - -



soki said:


> *o* i didnt knoww



Dang. You discovered my secret identity, didn't you? 8c

I'm Batman.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

azukitan said:


> In the spirit of giving, I can draw one of your characters for you 83



omg youre kidding O_O

omg she's not kidding


----------



## soki

azukitan said:


> Dang. You discovered my secret identity, didn't you? 8c
> 
> I'm Batman.



omg much such a hero. i should have known /kira


----------



## azukitan

The Hidden Owl said:


> omg youre kidding O_O
> 
> omg she's not kidding



Haha, I'm not kidding XD What's your request?

- - - Post Merge - - -



soki said:


> omg much such a hero. i should have known /kira



Don't tell anyone, but I actually prefer Superman? 8D


Oh great, now the whole world knows.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

OMG!!!! YOU ARE AMAZINGGG!!!!

Can I PM you?


----------



## azukitan

The Hidden Owl said:


> OMG!!!! YOU ARE AMAZINGGG!!!!
> 
> Can I PM you?



It's no biggie. And sure, feel free :>


----------



## Lilliee

your lust love will get you killed D:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Lilliee said:


> your lust love will get you killed D:



LMAO xD Poor azu :3 You can do it 8D


----------



## Lilliee

it's a dead end road


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Lilliee said:


> it's a dead end road



AHAHAHA This cracks me up xD So friggin' cute though<<3


----------



## Lilliee

azu's gonna come back to these dumb doodles 8'D


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Lilliee said:


> azu's gonna come back to these dumb doodles 8'D



aahhhh Azu will love these 8D *squishes doodle*<<3


----------



## Lilliee

i dont know what im doing anymore.





pffT she can love this stick man.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Lilliee said:


> i dont know what im doing anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pffT she can love this stick man.



NYEHEHE xD So instead of Cecil she gets this guy^ 8D B-b-b-but he's so cute<<<3


----------



## Lilliee

8D 8D 8D 

poor azu im spamming her thread


----------



## azukitan

MOAR SPAM PLZ *U*



Introduce me to your new OC? I love guys with three hairs ;D


----------



## Hyoshido

azukitan said:


> I love guys with three hairs ;D


does this mean dis is ur irl bf???


----------



## azukitan

Anyway, I probably won't get any drawings done today. Gunna be over at my friend's house 'cause I need room to breaaaaathe.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> does this mean dis is ur irl bf???



LMFAO! How'd ju know?! Eddy and I have been together for seven years and still going strong. He's still bitter about me never buying him jawbreakers, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Fraaaack, Double D is pretty cute, too. I have a yaoi fanbook of him and Kevin. Cost me $25 but it was worth it.


Now no one is ever going to talk to me ever again XDDD


----------



## Hyoshido

azukitan said:


> LMFAO! How'd ju know?! Eddy and I have been together for seven years and still going strong. He's still bitter about me never buying him jawbreakers, though.


My jealousy acting up!! I just knew he was tapping you somehow.
Also I'm sure he was treating your breasts like jawbreakers lmao



azukitan said:


> Fraaaack, Double D is pretty cute, too. I have a yaoi fanbook of him and Kevin. Cost me $25 but it was worth it.
> 
> Now no one is ever going to talk to me ever again XDDD


lmaooooo what


----------



## azukitan

Hyogo said:


> My jealousy acting up!! I just knew he was tapping you somehow.
> Also I'm sure he was treating your breasts like jawbreakers lmao
> 
> 
> lmaooooo what



He has a really big sack of potatoes, I tell ya what! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Man, I wish! I have small boobies //cries

This is essentially what I bought: NSFW comic, kiddies!


----------



## Hyoshido

azukitan said:


> This is essentially what I bought: NSFW comic, kiddies!


o boi, Intense lmao
I don't think size would matter to me Eddy tho ༼ つ ͡ ͡? ͜ ʖ ͡ ͡? ༽つ


----------



## azukitan

Hyogo said:


> o boi, Intense lmao
> I don't think size would matter to me Eddy tho ༼ つ ͡ ͡? ͜ ʖ ͡ ͡? ༽つ



Whataburger voice-over: _"Just like you like it."_
What if they were inverted? lmao! You: Uhhh... *Houston, we have a problem.*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Quoting reveals all the invisible text. Laaaame.


----------



## Hyoshido

I'll get em one day, Azu
omg I am getting so offtopic I am going to get slapped ;-;

Your art is too neat yes, very nice arts happy fun time!!!
I'm so not sorry ༼  ͡ ͡? ͜ʖ ͡ ͡? ༽


----------



## azukitan

Hyogo said:


> I'll get em one day, Azu
> omg I am getting so offtopic I am going to get slapped ;-;
> 
> Your art is too neat yes, very nice arts happy fun time!!!
> I'm so not sorry ༼  ͡ ͡? ͜ʖ ͡ ͡? ༽



Hahaha, tooootally did not expect that. //sarcasm :B
You'll get 'em; I know you will. Believe in me, who believes in you!

No worries, dude! I can talk nonsense forever! XD


----------



## Hyoshido

Hyogo x Azukitan OTP confirmed :'B
I'm just gonna nerd away forever ok


----------



## azukitan

For the lulz. XDDD
Cool with me, amigo!


In other news, I can't get enough of this P&S song. Getting me all misty-eyed, dammit ;w;


----------



## Hyoshido

Azu pls, that's soft.





NSFW tho, has sexual moaning and maximum dong.


----------



## soki

whoa thats dirtty


----------



## azukitan

Hyogo said:


> Azu pls, that's soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NSFW tho, has sexual moaning and maximum dong.



POURQUOI?!?!?! XDDD Thank god I didn't play this around my parents, haha.


----------



## Hyoshido

But you _wanted_ to, didn't you? ᕦ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)ᕤ

also a bumper for ur donger thread.
because I love u so u should date me irl!!!


----------



## azukitan

Hyogo said:


> But you _wanted_ to, didn't you? ᕦ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)ᕤ
> 
> also a bumper for ur donger thread.
> because I love u so u should date me irl!!!



Who do you take me for? XD Hehe, thanks for the bump!

I ain't that easy to obtain, yo. Hahaha.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Done with The Hidden Owl's freeb~ It's a chibi. Hope you don't mind o3o







I'm gonna go play with my outstanding Pokemanz now! >w<


----------



## The Hidden Owl

azukitan said:


> Done with The Hidden Owl's freeb~ It's a chibi. Hope you don't mind o3o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna go play with my outstanding Pokemanz now! >w<


;u; please wake me up AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ITS SO CUTE!!!!! Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## azukitan

The Hidden Owl said:


> ;u; please wake me up AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ITS SO CUTE!!!!! Thank you so much!!!!!!



You're welcome, and thank you for the tip!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Omg I hate to ask this and I don't know if you just didn't want to do it ;-; I feel like a jerk when I ask people this but would it be possible to do the halo on him? >w<

PLEASE DONT feel obligated to


----------



## Hyoshido

azukitan said:


> Who do you take me for? XD Hehe


A girl lost in my mind.
Or not, It's not like I'm cool or anything!

That freebie is looking ace Azu, ace job :>


----------



## Lilliee

hey good looking


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Lilliee said:


> hey good looking



Mhmm, that's some hawt stuff fella ;D


----------



## Lilliee

(but in reality a major dork)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Lilliee said:


> (but in reality a major dork)



Yeahhh this is totally for azu, I shall back off for her ;D


----------



## Lilliee

they are fated ta be


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Lilliee said:


> they are fated ta be



Uwah, of course! *makes aha! hand motion* the red string of fate, now I see 8D


----------



## Lilliee

hold up lover boy cos there's another one aiming for azu's heart


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Lilliee said:


> hold up lover boy cos there's another one aiming for azu's heart



Dun dun dun, (dramatic tension) O_O But what have we here : O? He has too much hair for the fair azu...where will this lead to??!!


----------



## Lilliee

its a battle for azu's heart






holy jesus what am i doing HAHAHHA


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Lilliee said:


> its a battle for azu's heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy jesus what am i doing HAHAHHA



It's an EPIC story of love and loss<<<3


----------



## Lilliee

scissors to cut that dumb string


----------



## azukitan

BRB LAUGHING FOREVER NOW XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


But in all seriousness, I'm completely torn between my two lovers ;_____; AW MAN, THIS IS TOO INTENSE!!! Three-Haired Man is super sexy and my best friend, but Mr. Floofhead is charming and financially stable. I CAN'T CHOOSE. DON'T MAKE ME CHOOSE. I LOVE BOTH OF YOU EQUALLY............................


----------



## Lilliee

IM CRYING I DONT KNOW WHAT IM DOING





why not have both
(every girl's dream - holy sh/t azu you've hit a gold mine.)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Lilliee said:


> IM CRYING I DONT KNOW WHAT IM DOING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why not have both
> (every girl's dream - holy sh/t azu you've hit a gold mine.)



BEST ENDING EVER >_<


----------



## azukitan

Lilliee said:


> IM CRYING I DONT KNOW WHAT IM DOING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why not have both
> (every girl's dream - holy sh/t azu you've hit a gold mine.)



THIS IS MY PERFECT WORLD <3 IT'S THE START OF A BEAUTIFUL HAREM, AHAHAHA!!! *w*

Well, I'm done with your art! Sorry for the wait and further apologies for not making it a fullbody. I'm getting lazier and lazier, ughh... I drew Cecil and Cynthia for the heck of it, but you don't have to draw both my OCs :>






Poop. Ew. Gross x__x


----------



## Lilliee

Azu's harem omfg I'm going to cry

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.
Are you trying to kill me this is beautiful amg I'm going to cry.
them soft clean lines and that colouring ♥
and their expressions are so wonderful ehakjfhjksdf. 

Lazy? _Lazy??_ I haven't even finished mine and here you go waltzing in with a couple drawing - EEEEEK. 
I'm going to treasure this forever. 

Thank you Azuuuuu!


----------



## azukitan

Lilliee said:


> Azu's harem omfg I'm going to cry
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.
> Are you trying to kill me this is beautiful amg I'm going to cry.
> them soft clean lines and that colouring ♥
> and their expressions are so wonderful ehakjfhjksdf.
> 
> Lazy? _Lazy??_ I haven't even finished mine and here you go waltzing in with a couple drawing - EEEEEK.
> I'm going to treasure this forever.
> 
> Thank you Azuuuuu!



You're welcome, Lillipop! I'm happy you like the drawing despite it being so simple ;w; I would've spent more time on shading, but coloring is not my forte. And neither is lineart... At least I used the brush tool this time around instead of the pen. I find that easier to outline with for some reason. Idk why! XD

Moreover, thank you for decorating my thread with all your spiffeh doodles~ Seeing them never ceased to bring a smile to my face :'D


----------



## Lilliee

azukitan said:


> You're welcome, Lillipop! I'm happy you like the drawing despite it being so simple ;w; I would've spent more time on shading, but coloring is not my forte. And neither is lineart... At least I used the brush tool this time around instead of the pen. I find that easier to outline with for some reason. Idk why! XD
> 
> Moreover, thank you for decorating my thread with all your spiffeh doodles~ Seeing them never ceased to bring a smile to my face :'D



Hrm, maybe the brush is smoother. O: Do you use SAI or photoshop?
For me I hate line art - I take ages hence I stick to either my sketches. I love colouring tho sighs 

ahHHH ty for liking my dumb doodles omg. 




_A-Azu smiles when she sees us!_


----------



## azukitan

Lilliee said:


> Hrm, maybe the brush is smoother. O: Do you use SAI or photoshop?
> For me I hate line art - I take ages hence I stick to either my sketches. I love colouring tho sighs
> 
> ahHHH ty for liking my dumb doodles omg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A-Azu smiles when she sees us!_



Haha, that's probably why, yeah. I use SAI~ Haven't touched PS in years. Sketching is my favorite process, but I feel bad when I don't "polish up" my artwork for other people uvu;; I should probably get rid of that mindset--it would definitely save me a lot of time XD *STEALS YOUR COLORING TALENT AND FLEES* Mwahahahahahahahahaha...

MY ADORABLE HUBBIES ARE BACK! *kisses you both*


----------



## Amissapanda

*slides in quick to hopefully not interrupt doodle fest*

Wooooow that couple picture is increds! I love the really soft tone to it and how precise and pretty the lines and coloring are! I want to pet them, they're so soft-looking... 

*ahem* I'm not creepy really. All your work is really stunning! Great job!


----------



## azukitan

Amissapanda said:


> *slides in quick to hopefully not interrupt doodle fest*
> 
> Wooooow that couple picture is increds! I love the really soft tone to it and how precise and pretty the lines and coloring are! I want to pet them, they're so soft-looking...
> 
> *ahem* I'm not creepy really. All your work is really stunning! Great job!



Yay! I appreciate the positive feedback :'D Lolol, if you're a creeper, then what does that make me?


----------



## azukitan

I am open for one art trade/commission slot~

Please make sure to include art examples or btb offers and what you would like drawn in your post. *Backgrounds and animals are a no-no!* I shall pick the request that appeals to me most~ Ty.

Ah, just a forewarning, I won't start drawing until I complete Shirohibiki's commission. If you're not a patient person, then don't request anything, pleasu uvu;;


----------



## Amissapanda

I'm _so tempted_ to ask for the commission slot, but I know I already got art through an art trade with you already.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

I really want to trade with you. Your stuff is so cute! :3
Examples


----------



## emmatheweirdo

i wanna do an art trade with you too :c


----------



## azukitan

Amissapanda said:


> I'm _so tempted_ to ask for the commission slot, but I know I already got art through an art trade with you already.



I have no problem with you requesting again! If not, then that's fine, too >w<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mega_Cabbage said:


> I really want to trade with you. Your stuff is so cute! :3
> Examples





emmatheweirdo said:


> i wanna do an art trade with you too :c



Thanks for the interest, you two! I won't be choosing now; however, could you include what you would like drawn in your posts? It's helps me in the decision-making process.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Updated first post~


----------



## Lilliee

lol kill me now how did you finish so fast


----------



## azukitan

Lilliee said:


> lol kill me now how did you finish so fast



Nahhh, I'm not fast. I took my time, which you're free to do as well ^u^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I would like to put in a request for consideration, I know you mentioned redrawing my KairixTasuki piece; would feel better about commissioning you eheh xD But if possible I could pay enough for a fullbody couple; in any case azu dear here are my refs for consideration and let me know if fullbody is even an option; if not totally cool ;D:



Spoiler: here



OC-





Extra ref>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And her husband>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And his outfit>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and





<He has longer hair tied with a blue thin ribbon. orz sorry it's hard to get his full outfit in xD He has a long coat on that's from ancient china and he has an iron fan on his back in a holder or his hand





<Essentially his entire outfit xD So hard to find anything decent. From DA had to resize (has hair like in this pic) xD


----------



## Lilliee

everyone starts of with a beautiful sketch while im here going 





oh and azu do you mind if i try a new colouring style? O:


----------



## azukitan

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I would like to put in a request for consideration, I know you mentioned redrawing my KairixTasuki piece; would feel better about commissioning you eheh xD But if possible I could pay enough for a fullbody couple; in any case azu dear here are my refs for consideration and let me know if fullbody is even an option; if not totally cool ;D:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: here
> 
> 
> 
> OC-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extra ref>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her husband>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And his outfit>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <He has longer hair tied with a blue thin ribbon. orz sorry it's hard to get his full outfit in xD He has a long coat on that's from ancient china and he has an iron fan on his back in a holder or his hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <Essentially his entire outfit xD So hard to find anything decent. From DA had to resize (has hair like in this pic) xD



Considered, of course 

I can draw fullbody chibis/semi-cheebs but would have to be really motivated for a normal fullbody xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lilliee said:


> everyone starts of with a beautiful sketch while im here going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and azu do you mind if i try a new colouring style? O:



That's uber cute, omg. That stoic derp face <3

And go right on ahead! Surprise me, ehehe.


----------



## Lilliee

> u < I was going to stream or either post wips but since you said surprise you okay.


----------



## azukitan

Lilliee said:


> > u < I was going to stream or either post wips but since you said surprise you okay.



Amg, I would've loved to watch you stream! T3T WELP, this is the route I chose, so I'm stickin' with it.


Unless, uh, I can reload from my last savepoint? :'D Haha, jk. I can't wait to be dazzled by your brilliant art <3


----------



## plantlet

Aaah It'd be fun to have an art trade with you! I don't have a lot of OCs but I'd love to see other's interpretations of this one!



Spoiler: this oc


















Maybe offering this style, though it's fairly new and highly experimental (because I don't have human OCs to practice with haha), but it's fun to do so I want to flesh it out a lot!

(lmao though I should draw commissions for other people before piling more work on myself hahaha)


----------



## Lilliee

azukitan said:


> Amg, I would've loved to watch you stream! T3T WELP, this is the route I chose, so I'm stickin' with it.
> 
> 
> Unless, uh, I can reload from my last savepoint? :'D Haha, jk. I can't wait to be dazzled by your brilliant art <3



this aint a dating rpg azu. IT'S uh-...something.. :'D
and you have your harem that occupies a save slot already. 

ehe be dazzled by my messy lines :'D


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Could you draw my OC if you want to trade with me? It's on the second page of my gallery too. Thanks for your consideration!


----------



## Lilliee

are you trying to give me diabetes stop im going to die from your sweetness.


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> I have no problem with you requesting again! If not, then that's fine, too >w<



Alright, I'll put my request on the table, then! 

I'd love to see my gijinkas of Beau and Cookie being cute together. : ) You can change/alter the designs/clothes/etc as you see fit. I'd be happy with half-body or chibis, your choice!

And for a TBT offer, I'll put 1000 on the table. If that's not enough, I'm more than willing to negotiate!


----------



## azukitan

Anybody else want to request before I break into a cold sweat whilst contemplating on who to draw? 8D


----------



## sej

I really do doubt it. I don't have much to offer at all! But I will just plop my mayor here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your art is amazing!


----------



## Hyoshido

azukitan said:


> Anybody else want to request before I break into a cold sweat whilst contemplating on who to draw? 8D


pointing at self so hard.

:'>


----------



## Alvery

Your art is so popular, azu! c: Don't feel too pressured about choosing, though :›


----------



## azukitan

Hyogo said:


> pointing at self so hard.
> 
> :'>



Haha, I'm only taking humans characters this time around, Hyo. Your Chao will have to wait ;w;


----------



## Amissapanda

Yeah, as was said, don't stress about it! No matter what you choose, I'm sure all of us are looking forward to seeing your art, regardless.


----------



## azukitan

Alvery said:


> Your art is so popular, azu! c: Don't feel too pressured about choosing, though :›



Indecisiveness will be the death of me ;____;

Lol, I'm not popular. Relatively few people know of/acknowledge my existence. Just who am I again?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amissapanda said:


> Yeah, as was said, don't stress about it! No matter what you choose, I'm sure all of us are looking forward to seeing your art, regardless.



You're understanding, as always :') <3 Thank you!


----------



## Hyoshido

azukitan said:


> Haha, I'm only taking humans characters this time around, Hyo. Your Chao will have to wait ;w;


Aw poo, what's with your obsession with drawing REAL dongers anyways ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? )


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

azukitan said:


> Considered, of course
> 
> I can draw fullbody chibis/semi-cheebs but would have to be really motivated for a normal fullbody xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> That's uber cute, omg. That stoic derp face <3
> 
> And go right on ahead! Surprise me, ehehe.



Aha totally cool ;D even a waist up would be cool Good luck picking<<<3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amissapanda said:


> Yeah, as was said, don't stress about it! No matter what you choose, I'm sure all of us are looking forward to seeing your art, regardless.



Agreed with this and everyone else Whatever you decide; we'll all be happy regardless, also take your time ;D


----------



## azukitan

Hyogo said:


> Aw poo, what's with your obsession with drawing REAL dongers anyways ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? )



I can ask the same of you and VG dongers =w=

Really though, as much as I hate it myself, I just feel most comfortable drawing anime guys/girls.



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Aha totally cool ;D even a waist up would be cool Good luck picking<<<3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed with this and everyone else Whatever you decide; we'll all be happy regardless, also take your time ;D



Thank you, Sasha! >u<

----

Sorry for being absent earlier, guys! I had to go somewhere on short notice, but now I'm back! :3 Everyone's request appealed to me in some form or fashion, but I didn't want to stress myself out by opening multiple slots. So, after much consideration, I decided to use an RNG. The person chosen issssssss..........







Mega_Cabbage! Congrats (I think??) XDDD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

azukitan said:


> I can ask the same of you and VG dongers =w=
> 
> Really though, as much as I hate it myself, I just feel most comfortable drawing anime guys/girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Sasha! >u<
> 
> ----
> 
> Sorry for being absent earlier, guys! I had to go somewhere on short notice, but now I'm back! :3 Everyone's request appealed to me in some form or fashion, but I didn't want to stress myself out by opening multiple slots. So, after much consideration, I decided to use an RNG. The person chosen issssssss..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mega_Cabbage! Congrats (I think??) XDDD



Yay, grats<<<3 You totally deserve this art trade : D You both have bootyful art, glad you were able to figure it out in a simple fashion<<3

And of course you are totally welcome, azu ;D


----------



## azukitan

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yay, grats<<<3 You totally deserve this art trade : D You both have bootyful art, glad you were able to figure it out in a simple fashion<<3
> 
> And of course you are totally welcome, azu ;D



*showers you with luff* :3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

azukitan said:


> *showers you with luff* :3



*showers you with more<<<3* ;D


----------



## Amissapanda

Congrats to Mega-Cabbage! : ) I look forward to seeing what you both do~!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Ah thank you! Your characters are going to be fun to draw.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

azukitan said:


> I can ask the same of you and VG dongers =w=
> 
> Really though, as much as I hate it myself, I just feel most comfortable drawing anime guys/girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Sasha! >u<
> 
> ----
> 
> Sorry for being absent earlier, guys! I had to go somewhere on short notice, but now I'm back! :3 Everyone's request appealed to me in some form or fashion, but I didn't want to stress myself out by opening multiple slots. So, after much consideration, I decided to use an RNG. The person chosen issssssss..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mega_Cabbage! Congrats (I think??) XDDD


Yayayaaaa!!!! Congrats Cabbage! No doubt you will get amazinificent art! >w<


----------



## azukitan

*huggles everyone* 

@Mega_Cabbage: Btw, did you just want a bust of your OC since the ref you provided me with is only a bust? XD I don't mind if you draw me a chest-up picture, too


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Yup! That's cool! I can add a lot of detail if I do a bust too.


----------



## azukitan

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Yup! That's cool! I can add a lot of detail if I do a bust too.



Likewise ;D I should have your art done within a week. I haven't even started on Shiro's commission yet *sob* Somebody slap me. I deserve it.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

azukitan said:


> Likewise ;D I should have your art done within a week. I haven't even started on Shiro's commission yet *sob* Somebody slap me. I deserve it.



*motivational squish </3* Slaps aren't deserving of you T_T


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

azukitan said:


> Likewise ;D I should have your art done within a week. I haven't even started on Shiro's commission yet *sob* Somebody slap me. I deserve it.



Ha ha take your time! You can take an entire month if you want to! I know mine will. xD


----------



## The Hidden Owl

azukitan said:


> Likewise ;D I should have your art done within a week. I haven't even started on Shiro's commission yet *sob* Somebody slap me. I deserve it.


Slap me plz


----------



## Lilliee

azukitan said:


> Likewise ;D I should have your art done within a week. I haven't even started on Shiro's commission yet *sob* Somebody slap me. I deserve it.



slaps you for being so fast.


----------



## azukitan

Kairi-Kitten said:


> *motivational squish </3* Slaps aren't deserving of you T_T





Mega_Cabbage said:


> Ha ha take your time! You can take an entire month if you want to! I know mine will. xD





The Hidden Owl said:


> Slap me plz



Masochists |D



Lilliee said:


> slaps you for being so fast.



Sadist >3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

azukitan said:


> Masochists |D
> 
> 
> 
> Sadist >3



I am sorry >_< I truly am tho' xD


----------



## Lilliee

azukitan said:


> Sadist >3


----------



## azukitan

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I am sorry >_< I truly am tho' xD



Hahaha, really? Well, I'm not too surprised; most sweet people are, for better or worse.

Btw, is Kairi reminiscent of how you are or the kind of woman you aspire to be? Just wondering since I subconsciously project my existing or wanted personality traits onto some of my characters.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lilliee said:


>


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

azukitan said:


> Hahaha, really? Well, I'm not too surprised; most sweet people are, for better or worse.
> 
> Btw, is Kairi reminiscent of how you are or the kind of woman you aspire to be? Just wondering since I subconsciously project my existing or wanted personality traits onto some of my characters.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



I agree sadly 8D That and hell, I have some kind of bishounen brutal vampire fetish hahaha xD

She is what I aspire to be, but eh...maybe I am not cut out at this point huhu >_< I also just prefer badass chicks as opposed to weakling characters xD


----------



## Lilliee

azukitan said:


>







well im not sorry 

edit: wait idk what im sorry for o-o


----------



## Zane

azuuukitaaaaaan
here is a quick-ish drawing of older Hiro since I'm getting a little better at using my tablet.




-bounces away-


----------



## azukitan

Zane said:


> azuuukitaaaaaan
> here is a quick-ish drawing of older Hiro since I'm getting a little better at using my tablet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -bounces away-



OMG, THIS HOTTIE RIGHT HERE <3333333333 *drools over the lovely colors and fine lines* *Ily, Zaneeeeee ;;u;;* This is the happiest day of my December! TTuTT It also brings me great joy to know that you're still drawing. The Museum isn't the same without you. -sniff-

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> I agree sadly 8D That and hell, I have some kind of bishounen brutal vampire fetish hahaha xD
> 
> She is what I aspire to be, but eh...maybe I am not cut out at this point huhu >_< I also just prefer badass chicks as opposed to weakling characters xD



Bishie brutal vampires > sparkly lame vamps (at least imo anyway XD)

Funny you mention that because I'm the same way. Not too fond of cowardly characters =3=; I think I also have a thing for red-heads in fiction. Kyoko Mogami from Skip Beat! comes to mind when I think of a strong female character.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lilliee said:


> well im not sorry
> 
> edit: wait idk what im sorry for o-o



You could be sadomasochistic? 8D


----------



## azukitan

Was rummaging through my stuff earlier with a friend and stumbled upon these old marker headshots from 1-2 years back










Part of Dragonite's hand and Pachirisu's ears are cut off, but I didn't feel like rescanning |D;; Aaah, I miss drawing traditionally; I'm so rusty now ;___;


----------



## Lilliee

omg your traditional skills are so good! > u <
are those with copics? 
hng I can't ink for crap on paper :'D 

and oh - does hiro have a sword in adult form? (lining atm)
I think you're the sadist Azu - just drawing Hiro's clothes was a nightmare.


----------



## azukitan

Lilliee said:


> omg your traditional skills are so good! > u <
> are those with copics?
> hng I can't ink for crap on paper :'D
> 
> and oh - does hiro have a sword in adult form? (lining atm)
> I think you're the sadist Azu - just drawing Hiro's clothes was a nightmare.



I think the brand I used was Prismacolor. I wish I could experiment with copics, though--that would be a dream come true.

Uwaaa, I'M SO EXCITED TO SEE IT! *goes into giddy overdrive* >w<
And yush, you can include a sword! Hiro would want to wield one.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lmao. I'm so sorry TWT I should've asked you to draw him nekkid or somethin', tee-hee.


----------



## Lilliee

forever amazed at how you can design outfits like





 wooo.

I tried copics like 3 times in my life, once at friend's, and twice at shops for "testing". 
Contemplated on buying a few but - so expensive ; v ;

SIGHS IN RELIEF cos I already drew him with a sword 8D

aahha 'cos you would like that wouldn't you 
Nekkid Hiro, all tired and sweaty from a battle.


----------



## azukitan

Lilliee said:


> forever amazed at how you can design outfits like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wooo.
> 
> I tried copics like 3 times in my life, once at friend's, and twice at shops for "testing".
> Contemplated on buying a few but - so expensive ; v ;
> 
> SIGHS IN RELIEF cos I already drew him with a sword 8D
> 
> aahha 'cos you would like that wouldn't you
> Nekkid Hiro, all tired and sweaty from a battle.



Teasing me so hard //cries

Seriously, copics are hella expensive (same goes for beef jerky lmaowut). I wish they were more affordable :c

Awwww maaaaan, that imagery...


----------



## Lilliee

azukitan said:


> -



 LOL I've used 20 layers so far. 
I'll show you layer by layer wink WONKS. 

PFFT what. Beef jerky.. is okayish? 
I don't really eat it lol, but my parents buy a lot of it so - I always assumed it was cheap O_O











oh man - I wish I could draw muscles.


----------



## azukitan

Lilliee said:


> LOL I've used 20 layers so far.
> I'll show you layer by layer wink WONKS.
> 
> PFFT what. Beef jerky.. is okayish?
> I don't really eat it lol, but my parents buy a lot of it so - I always assumed it was cheap O_O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh man - I wish I could draw muscles.



Obby, ahaha ;D <3

I could snack on beef jerky forever. I say it's expensive because I can eat a $5 bag in, like, 10 minutes =3=

I wish I could draw muscles, too. Tasteful looking ones, not DBZ-style. rofl


----------



## Lilliee

azukitan said:


> Obby, ahaha ;D <3
> 
> I could snack on beef jerky forever. I say it's expensive because I can eat a $5 bag in, like, 10 minutes =3=
> 
> I wish I could draw muscles, too. Tasteful looking ones, not DBZ-style. rofl



layer by layer.





 that's his mouth 8D

ohhh no wonder LOL. conserve! D<

8'D i want to draw muscles like the free! anime ones. ////// hnggg one day.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

azukitan said:


> OMG, THIS HOTTIE RIGHT HERE <3333333333 *drools over the lovely colors and fine lines* *Ily, Zaneeeeee ;;u;;* This is the happiest day of my December! TTuTT It also brings me great joy to know that you're still drawing. The Museum isn't the same without you. -sniff-
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Bishie brutal vampires > sparkly lame vamps (at least imo anyway XD)
> 
> Funny you mention that because I'm the same way. Not too fond of cowardly characters =3=; I think I also have a thing for red-heads in fiction. Kyoko Mogami from Skip Beat! comes to mind when I think of a strong female character.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You could be sadomasochistic? 8D



Ahahaha yes, Bishies who are brutal ummmm like Diabolik Lovers are my thing xD *total M ;D*

And so true, I also love Kyoko aha; I also love the heroine from Tokyo Crazy Paradise, same mangaka as Skip Beat and another really badass chick almost like a guy 8D


----------



## Hyoshido

So Azu, when am I going to get the booty? ( ͠? ͜ل ͡?)

Also I caught a Shiny Latios and you didn't :B


----------



## azukitan

Lilliee said:


> layer by layer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's his mouth 8D
> 
> ohhh no wonder LOL. conserve! D<
> 
> 8'D i want to draw muscles like the free! anime ones. ////// hnggg one day.



Moar plz *Q*............

Ffffffffff those guys are ripped as ****!! Let's study anatomy together!

<5 minutes later>

I give up.







Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ahahaha yes, Bishies who are brutal ummmm like Diabolik Lovers are my thing xD *total M ;D*
> 
> And so true, I also love Kyoko aha; I also love the heroine from Tokyo Crazy Paradise, same mangaka as Skip Beat and another really badass chick almost like a guy 8D



Oooh, that's a harem/otome anime, no? The guys really do look fab, ufufufu~

Speaking of manga, which ones are your favorite? I highly recommend Red River--I'm sure you would *looooove* it :D



Hyogo said:


> So Azu, when am I going to get the booty? ( ͠? ͜ل ͡?)
> 
> Also I caught a Shiny Latios and you didn't :B



For you, my friend:





HOW????????? Doesn't Latios just join your team? x(
I got AS, so I wouldn't be able to get him anyway w/o trading. FRIGGIN' A!


----------



## Lilliee

azu im almost done omg. 




AHAHA soon you'll have enough to make  a puzzle HAHA 8'D


----------



## azukitan

Did you say... "puzzle"?


----------



## Lilliee

indeed i did


----------



## Hyoshido

azukitan said:


> HOW????????? Doesn't Latios just join your team? x(
> I got AS, so I wouldn't be able to get him anyway w/o trading. FRIGGIN' A!


Eon Ticket Latios m8 ( ͠? ͜ل ͡?)

I soft reseted for it, it can indeed be Shiny.
(It's funny because it took less than 100 resets to get it to shine u3u)


----------



## Lilliee

Here's my part! ♥
Sorry for taking so long ; v ; 

{ ♥ }

Download for the full sized version - and see my messy lines ; v ;


----------



## azukitan

Hyogo said:


> Eon Ticket Latios m8 ( ͠? ͜ل ͡?)
> 
> I soft reseted for it, it can indeed be Shiny.
> (It's funny because it took less than 100 resets to get it to shine u3u)



O I C
You're a baka for making me jelly :<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lilliee said:


> Here's my part! ♥
> Sorry for taking so long ; v ;
> 
> { ♥ }
> 
> Download for the full sized version - and see my messy lines ; v ;



HOLY MAMMA MIA! IS IT POSSIBLE FOR ANYTHING TO BE THIS CUTE?!?!?!?!







SUCH GORGEOUS COLORS AND GAWD JUST LOOK AT THAT AMAZING DETAIL. I CAN'T STOP STARING AT HIS GRADIENT, GLOWY HAIR. SO PURDY, OMG. #strokes screen #whispers bless you

T'is no lie, this is one of the best pieces of Hiro that I have ever received >W< You are an angel sent from above, Lilliee. I'm extremely happy that we got to art trade. Me love you long time :'D <333

Now pardon me while I continue gushing over Chibi!Hiro O U O






Oldbag gets me.


Oh gosh, haha, you also managed to find my poopy dA 8D At least I can watch you now, kekeke.


----------



## Hyoshido

azukitan said:


> O I C
> You're a baka for making me jelly :<


But I can powersave your pokemons to make them shinies
wha, don't tell anyone that ( ͠? ͜ل ͡?)

GLAD I MADE YOU JELLY.


----------



## Lilliee

azukitan said:


> HOLY MAMMA MIA!



kjahdjkfshgf you're too kind uwahhhfakzjdbgh 











nothing is impossibu for the wondrous potato
that and because this potato is a creep MSFHJGFB :'D


----------



## azukitan

A creepy potato, eh? I wonder if you taste good...
Hunger pangs after midnight, man. I can't help myself! ;D;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

azukitan said:


> Moar plz *Q*............
> 
> Ffffffffff those guys are ripped as ****!! Let's study anatomy together!
> 
> <5 minutes later>
> 
> I give up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, that's a harem/otome anime, no? The guys really do look fab, ufufufu~
> 
> Speaking of manga, which ones are your favorite? I highly recommend Red River--I'm sure you would *looooove* it :D
> 
> 
> 
> For you, my friend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW????????? Doesn't Latios just join your team? x(
> I got AS, so I wouldn't be able to get him anyway w/o trading. FRIGGIN' A!



Ahahaha don't be fooled, azu : O Those smexy vamps are damn brutal, probably my biggest draw to them is treating their bride like garbage oh man xD

Ahhhhh I own all volumes haha, definitely a top pick ;D Oh geez, too many manga books I certainly do own, like 500+ lawl oh it never ends >_<


----------



## Lilliee

azukitan said:


> A creepy potato, eh? I wonder if you taste good...
> Hunger pangs after midnight, man. I can't help myself! ;D;



8'D AHAH n'aws, fight through it Azu! 
No creepy potatoes don't taste good!
Sweet potatoes are better D<


----------



## azukitan

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ahahaha don't be fooled, azu : O Those smexy vamps are damn brutal, probably my biggest draw to them is treating their bride like garbage oh man xD
> 
> Ahhhhh I own all volumes haha, definitely a top pick ;D Oh geez, too many manga books I certainly do own, like 500+ lawl oh it never ends >_<



*steals all your bishies and manga and *runs**
You'll forgive me somedayyyyy....!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lilliee said:


> 8'D AHAH n'aws, fight through it Azu!
> No creepy potatoes don't taste good!
> Sweet potatoes are better D<



Agree to agree
I'm getting sweet potato fries tomorrow. Just you watch ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not tomorrow. Today. I'm getting them today!


----------



## Lilliee

azukitan said:


> Agree to agree
> I'm getting sweet potato fries tomorrow. Just you watch ;D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Not tomorrow. Today. I'm getting them today!



azuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.
Have I ever told you how pretty and beautiful you are (;
Such a kind and wondrous soul - should be willing to share those sweet potatoes.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

You ain't getting away with mah bootyful bishies T_T They be mine to do with as I please in my Harem<<<333 Yuss, I got my own Reverse Harem ;D jealous much??!! *while at it steals back manga for epically large manga library which is within the Harem* ehehuhu 8D


----------



## Lilliee

Kairi-Kitten said:


> You ain't getting away with mah bootyful bishies T_T They be mine to do with as I please in my Harem<<<333 Yuss, I got my own Reverse Harem ;D jealous much??!! *while at it steals back manga for epically large manga library which is within the Harem* ehehuhu 8D



Azu has a reverse harem as well HAHAHA. xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Lilliee said:


> Azu has a reverse harem as well HAHAHA. xD



UWAH AN EPIPHANY >_< Of course! She must have raided my Harem to chain my Bishies up in hers, the horror  : O


----------



## azukitan

Spoiler: Toldju I was gonna get sweet potato fries >3










And yuh, that's my picture for the scavenger hunt =w=;;

- - - Post Merge - - -

All your bases bishies are belong to us me.


----------



## Hyoshido

Azu confirmed to have sensitive skin \o/


----------



## azukitan

Lmao! That's just one of the soaps my family buys xD


----------



## Lilliee

:T Amg I'm so hungry now sweeettt potatooos D:


----------



## Hyoshido

azukitan said:


> Lmao! That's just one of the soaps my family buys xD


Still, you have sensitive skin and won't be able to cope the dongers.


----------



## azukitan

Lilliee said:


> :T Amg I'm so hungry now sweeettt potatooos D:



I'll trade you one for some candy. Sweet tooth cravings, aaaa >3<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Still, you have sensitive skin and won't be able to cope the dongers.



Pfft, as if you're able to handle 'em >8D


----------



## Hyoshido

azukitan said:


> Pfft, as if you're able to handle 'em >8D


HAHAHAAH! Try me, m80!!

You can't out-meme me.


----------



## azukitan

Hyogo said:


> HAHAHAAH! Try me, m80!!
> 
> You can't out-meme me.



Who's to say I haven't already? ?\_(ツ)_/?

*Winner = Me*
Loser = You


----------



## Shirohibiki

this is the best thread i love it so much rip

never stop being awesome


----------



## Hyoshido

azukitan said:


> Who's to say I haven't already? ?\_(ツ)_/?
> 
> *Winner = Me*
> Loser = You


I want to wife you so hard
Anything with Mr. Mundy makes you automatically win.

So yeah, you win!!!


----------



## azukitan

U WOT M8? Yay, I win! 8D

Ohhh, have you heard of Blizzard's upcoming game Overwatch? B)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> this is the best thread i love it so much rip
> 
> never stop being awesome



Thank you, bb. Ily <3


----------



## Shirohibiki

azukitan said:


> U WOT M8? Yay, I win! 8D
> 
> Ohhh, have you heard of Blizzard's upcoming game Overwatch? B)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, bb. Ily <3



ilu2 <3333 snugs


----------



## Hyoshido

azukitan said:


> U WOT M8? Yay, I win! 8D
> 
> Ohhh, have you heard of Blizzard's upcoming game Overwatch? B)


You saw what I said ( ͠? ͜ل ͡?) Duh ofcourse you win, you're a girl D':
Now give me art because we had a deal about you winning!!

I think so? I dunno much about Blizzard, only that they made WoW and Diablo


----------



## azukitan

Hyogo said:


> You saw what I said ( ͠? ͜ل ͡?) Duh ofcourse you win, you're a girl D':
> Now give me art because we had a deal about you winning!!
> 
> I think so? I dunno much about Blizzard, only that they made WoW and Diablo



My cuz works at Blizzard (hope he can get me some beta keys) and says it's similar to TF2. The cinematic and gameplay trailers looked really promising 

- - - Post Merge - - -

*ALSO, QUICK UPDATE*
I'm taking an indefinite hiatus from drawing until I can find a job. I'm sick of being a lazy ass around the house. I've cancelled pretty much everything on my plate except for the remaining art trades with Mega_Cabbage and MoonlightAbsol. You guys are free to cancel at any time, but if you're willing to wait, then I thank you for your patience.

I don't think I owe anyone else anything... Speak now or forever hold your peace, I guess o-o;;


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Good luck! I'm willing to wait forever! XD


----------



## azukitan

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Good luck! I'm willing to wait forever! XD



*hugsu tightly* Sorry for being so fickle-minded! That's one of my negative traits ;o;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

You owe my all my bishies back dangit >_< You may not leave until you unchain them from your hidden harem >: nyah but seriously I really wish you the best as that path for me is very near as well huhu xD Yup the day I go for a job is early next year, trying to enjoy my free time until then : D *huggles for good luck ;D*


----------



## azukitan

Kairi-Kitten said:


> You owe my all my bishies back dangit >_< You may not leave until you unchain them from your hidden harem >: nyah but seriously I really wish you the best as that path for me is very near as well huhu xD Yup the day I go for a job is early next year, trying to enjoy my free time until then : D *huggles for good luck ;D*



Okaaaaay, I guess you can have your bishies back *weeps* Wishing you all the best! 2015 IS GOING TO BE A GOOD YEAR FOR THE BOTH OF US. I CAN *FEEL* IT IN MY BONES *A*


----------



## Hyoshido

Azu, can I rattle your bones?


----------



## azukitan




----------



## Hyoshido

I'll take what I will and I won't rattle ye bones.


----------



## azukitan

Totally saw that coming, hahaha XD


----------



## Hyoshido

Well I took all your art and you didn't rattle.

I win.


----------



## azukitan

One of these days, Hyogo, one of these days...

*POW! RIGHT IN THE KISSER! >:I*


----------



## Hyoshido

Does that mean you'll kiss my actual real face?

I'm touched :B


----------



## gnoixaim

You and Kairi can go to work for me, I would love to stay home for awhile. /runsaway


----------



## azukitan

Hyogo said:


> Does that mean you'll kiss my actual real face?
> 
> I'm touched :B



MY, AREN'T YOU PERSISTENT. That ain't a good thing in this case. NOPE. NOT AT ALL. *smacks you real hard* Feel that pixelated burn.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> You and Kairi can go to work for me, I would love to stay home for awhile. /runsaway



WE'RE SLACKERS, I'M SORRY! TAT I-I'll take your job. Does it pay well? :DDD

Oh btw, Mia, if you're still reading this, do you know anyone who's selling a February Birthstone??


----------



## gnoixaim

azukitan said:


> WE'RE SLACKERS, I'M SORRY! TAT I-I'll take your job. Does it pay well? :DDD
> 
> Oh btw, Mia, if you're still reading this, do you know anyone who's selling a February Birthstone??



LOL, it does tbh. but don't tell my coworkers

I don't, but I can keep watch for one or I can give you mine : )


----------



## Hyoshido

azukitan said:


> MY, AREN'T YOU PERSISTENT. That ain't a good thing in this case. NOPE. NOT AT ALL. *smacks you real hard* Feel that pixelated burn.


But g-girls like smug men who act like they get all the booty.
I am NOT like this is real life, I'm really the opposite :B
inb4 my face is half melted


----------



## azukitan

gnoixaim said:


> LOL, it does tbh. but don't tell my coworkers
> 
> I don't, but I can keep watch for one or I can give you mine : )









Or maybe I can buy it off you?! 8D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> But g-girls like smug men who act like they get all the booty.
> I am NOT like this is real life, I'm really the opposite :B
> inb4 my face is half melted



Found me another masochist, y'all!


----------



## Hyoshido

I-I'm being replaced?!

But you need me!


----------



## gnoixaim

azukitan said:


> Or maybe I can buy it off you?! 8D



You and your gifs, I want to see your gif folder plz. Lmao

LOL, no need to pay. Am I sending it to you or to someone else?


----------



## azukitan

Hyogo said:


> I-I'm being replaced?!
> 
> But you need me!



No comprendo, muchacho. Lo siento.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> You and your gifs, I want to see your gif folder plz. Lmao
> 
> LOL, no need to pay. Am I sending it to you or to someone else?



My gif folder is the internet, hehe :D

But I've already received an exceeding amount of gifts from you ; ; Can I give at least some BTB?


----------



## Hyoshido

azukitan said:


> No comprendo, muchacho. Lo siento.


B-but, I'm so hurt right now


----------



## gnoixaim

azukitan said:


> My gif folder is the internet, hehe :D
> 
> But I've already received an exceeding amount of gifts from you ; ; Can I give at least some BTB?



That gif makes me want to watch Recess /bye

There really is no need! I don't even display my birthstones T.T And you can't even display all of them at once! And am I sending it to you or to someone else?


----------



## azukitan

Hyogo said:


> B-but, I'm so hurt right now



Man up, Hyo! Tough love is what you need!

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> That gif makes me want to watch Recess /bye
> 
> There really is no need! I don't even display my birthstones T.T And you can't even display all of them at once! And am I sending it to you or to someone else?



Haha. Same, to be honest XD

Buhh, alright then. I'll accept. Thank you one again QUQ <33333333 Ah, you can send it to me >///<


----------



## Hyoshido

azukitan said:


> Man up, Hyo! Tough love is what you need!







lmao, is this us then? :B


----------



## azukitan

Nah, we're more like these dweebs:


----------



## Hyoshido

You'd make a great Billy :>


----------



## azukitan

You sonuva--


BILLY MAYS? WHY, THANK YOU! oh god but he's dead ; ; *RIP*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*THANK YOU, MIA! ILY! //is forever in your debt <3333333333333*


----------



## Hyoshido

I am crying forever now ;-;


----------



## gnoixaim

azukitan said:


> *THANK YOU, MIA! ILY! //is forever in your debt <3333333333333*



You're very welcome <333333


----------



## azukitan

Done with Mega_Cabbage's art trade. Sorry it's so simple :c


----------



## Hyoshido

Azu, that was a looooooong fap break yo


----------



## azukitan

Hyogo said:


> Azu, that was a looooooong fap break yo



My friend was just talking about his finger shooting a blood cuhmshot, and now you come over 'ere talkin' 'bout fappin'. LOL


----------



## Hyoshido

I can forsee these events u kno


----------



## azukitan

He's donating plasma, btw. Just in case you needed context XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pfffft, I guess you'd be a Psychic Pokemon, huh?


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

azukitan said:


> Done with Mega_Cabbage's art trade. Sorry it's so simple :c



Thank you! I love it! Sorry mine is taking awhile! Just got out of school on the 20th. XD


----------



## Amissapanda

Very purdy~ Love that soft coloring!


----------



## azukitan

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Thank you! I love it! Sorry mine is taking awhile! Just got out of school on the 20th. XD



I'm glad it's to your liking! Take as long as you want on your end 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amissapanda said:


> Very purdy~ Love that soft coloring!



Eeeee, thank you, Amissa! *huuuuugs* x333

- - - Post Merge - - -

Updated title~


----------



## sej

If only it said chocolate cake collectible
/cries


----------



## Amissapanda

July and September birthstones, huh...

I don't need you to draw for them, but I'll get them for you for free. : ) You can consider it a holiday gift. I don't know how long it'll take find someone selling them, but I can afford them easily.


----------



## azukitan

Sej said:


> If only it said chocolate cake collectible
> /cries



Aww, I'm sorry! TAT I don't think my art is worth a choco cake collectible, though XD


----------



## sej

azukitan said:


> Aww, I'm sorry! TAT I don't think my art is worth a choco cake collectible, though XD



Your art is worth more than a choco cake to me :3


----------



## azukitan

Amissapanda said:


> July and September birthstones, huh...
> 
> I don't need you to draw for them, but I'll get them for you for free. : ) You can consider it a holiday gift. I don't know how long it'll take find someone selling them, but I can afford them easily.



Omg, I couldn't ask you to do that! ;A; gnoixaim already gifted me a February birthstone, so I would feel bad if I accepted any more gifts... At least let me draw you something as compensation! Or you can give me 1 bell, and I'll be happy. XDDD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> Your art is worth more than a choco cake to me :3



*cries* You're too kind! If you're sure you're sure, then I'll draw you something--anything! :'D


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> Omg, I couldn't ask you to do that! ;A; gnoixaim already gifted me a February birthstone, so I would feel bad if I accepted any more gifts... At least let me draw you something as compensation! Or you can give me 1 bell, and I'll be happy. XDDD



You're not asking me to. : ) I'm doing it because I want to. Please don't feel bad! It's the holidays and regardless, I like to do nice things for others when I can.


----------



## azukitan

Amissapanda said:


> You're not asking me to. : ) I'm doing it because I want to. Please don't feel bad! It's the holidays and regardless, I like to do nice things for others when I can.








You have a point there.

Well, if it comes to that, then I shall gift you back ;D Hehehe <333


----------



## sej

azukitan said:


> *cries* You're too kind! If you're sure you're sure, then I'll draw you something--anything! :'D



Aha, your too kind as well :3
But, I am still thinking about it, as I finally bought my chocolate cake myself.
But I will probs accept, as I am in love with your art :3


----------



## azukitan

Sej said:


> Aha, your too kind as well :3
> But, I am still thinking about it, as I finally bought my chocolate cake myself.
> But I will probs accept, as I am in love with your art :3



Noooooooooooo, if you bought it for yourself, then you should keep it! QAQ
You can commission me with BTB. I'm pretty broke, so it would help. Name your own price? lol


----------



## sej

azukitan said:


> Noooooooooooo, if you bought it for yourself, then you should keep it! QAQ
> You can commission me with BTB. I'm pretty broke, so it would help. Name your own price? lol



Thank you for understanding! <3
Would 500 TBT be ok for my mayor and Marshal? I can go higher if needed :3


----------



## azukitan

Sej said:


> Thank you for understanding! <3
> Would 500 TBT be ok for my mayor and Marshal? I can go higher if needed :3



500 BTB is fine; however, I'm not very good with villagers, so would it be alright if I drew a gijinka of Marshall instead? XD Also, did you want a bust/waist-up/chibi? :0


----------



## gnoixaim

/goes to check birthstones


----------



## sej

azukitan said:


> 500 BTB is fine; however, I'm not very good with villagers, so would it be alright if I drew a gijinka of Marshall instead? XD Also, did you want a bust/waist-up/chibi? :0



Gijinka is fine!  Oh and chibi please :3
Thank you accepting my offer!


----------



## azukitan

gnoixaim said:


> /goes to check birthstones



OH NO, I'M DRAWING FOR YOU THIS TIME. THERE'S NO ESCAPE.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> Gijinka is fine!  Oh and chibi please :3
> Thank you accepting my offer!



No problem! c:


----------



## gnoixaim

I can only give you the July birthstone, since I bought it myself. (I can't give away gifted birthstones T.T)


----------



## azukitan

Lol, could you post a ref of your mayor, please? XDD

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> I can only give you the July birthstone, since I bought it myself. (I can't give away gifted birthstones T.T)



Aww, that's okay <333 So what do you want art of? ;D


----------



## sej

azukitan said:


> Lol, could you post a ref of your mayor, please? XDD



Okay! lul
Here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



When do I pay you?


----------



## azukitan

Sej said:


> Okay! lul
> Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When do I pay you?



After is fine 8D Ty, ty!


----------



## sej

azukitan said:


> After is fine 8D Ty, ty!



Cool!  Tyvm!


----------



## pengutango

Pretty sure I can give you my September stone since I remember buying it. :3 I can check really quick.


----------



## Alvery

I think Amissa just bought a September birthstone for you, just a heads up c:


----------



## gnoixaim

azukitan said:


> Aww, that's okay <333 So what do you want art of? ;D



ur face


----------



## azukitan

Sej said:


> Cool!  Tyvm!



My pleasure ^^


----------



## Amissapanda

September birthstone bought and coming your way! : ) Happy Holidays, hun!

And remember, it's a _gift_! No payments! D:


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Well it looks like you got both birthstones... I was too late haha. Enjoy!


----------



## azukitan

*SOBS* OMG YOU GUYS. EVERYONE IS SO NICE D':

@gnoixaim & Amissa: I'm drawing you guys something whether you like it or not XD <33333


And no, not of my face. lmao


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> *SOBS* OMG YOU GUYS. EVERYONE IS SO NICE D':
> 
> @gnoixaim & Amissa: I'm drawing you guys something whether you like it or not XD <33333
> 
> 
> And no, not of my face. lmao



You have more than enough on your plate already! Seriously, just enjoy it. : ) I don't need anything.


----------



## sej

azukitan said:


> *SOBS* OMG YOU GUYS. EVERYONE IS SO NICE D':
> 
> @gnoixaim & Amissa: I'm drawing you guys something whether you like it or not XD <33333
> 
> 
> And no, not of my face. lmao



Sent you a gift :3

i couldn't help myself


----------



## azukitan

Sej said:


> Sent you a gift :3
> 
> i couldn't help myself



Waaaa, thank you!! ; ; <33333333333333

*No amount of words can express how much I love everyone right now QWQ*


----------



## sej

azukitan said:


> Waaaa, thank you!! ; ; <33333333333333
> 
> *No amount of words can express how much I love everyone right now QWQ*



No problem!


----------



## Hyoshido

I'd send gifts, just not collectables.

Probably pictures of my doodle.


----------



## pengutango

Ohh, okay. Nevermind then. Congrats.


----------



## gnoixaim

azukitan said:


> *SOBS* OMG YOU GUYS. EVERYONE IS SO NICE D':
> 
> @gnoixaim & Amissa: I'm drawing you guys something whether you like it or not XD <33333
> 
> 
> And no, not of my face. lmao



But, that's what I want.


----------



## azukitan

Hyogo said:


> I'd send gifts, just not collectables.
> 
> Probably pictures of my doodle.



*(๑･ิ◡･ิ๑)*



pengutango said:


> Ohh, okay. Nevermind then. Congrats.



Thank you anyway :'3



gnoixaim said:


> But, that's what I want.



Are you serious? LIKE, SERIOUSLY SERIOUS? 8D


----------



## azukitan

Commission done for Sej. Was gonna slack off today and do it tomorrow but I didn't. Yay! =w=


----------



## Hyoshido

can I pls pay u for art plssss
I'll wrassle you instead (ง •̀_•́)ง


----------



## sej

azukitan said:


> Commission done for Sej. Was gonna slack off today and do it tomorrow but I didn't. Yay! =w=



Omg omg omg
/dies
I looooooooove it!  Sending 500 TBT now


----------



## azukitan

Hyogo said:


> can I pls pay u for art plssss
> I'll wrassle you instead (ง •̀_•́)ง








DON'T PAY. MY SHIZ AIN'T WORTH IT!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> Omg omg omg
> /dies
> I looooooooove it!  Sending 500 TBT now



I'm happy if you're happy xD Thank you for commissioning me! <3


----------



## Hyoshido

azukitan said:


> DON'T PAY. MY SHIZ AIN'T WORTH IT!


NOPE, NOT LISTENING.

GOING TO PAY YOU ANYWAY.


----------



## azukitan

Hyogo said:


> NOPE, NOT LISTENING.
> 
> GOING TO PAY YOU ANYWAY.



I'll wreck you m8.


----------



## Hyoshido

m8 try me, I'll get my doodle and slap you like a wet noodle.


----------



## azukitan

GIFT FOR AMISSA 8'3


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> GIFT FOR AMISSA 8'3



BUT YOU WERE JUST SUPPOSED TO ACCEPT YOUR GIFT AND LEAVE IT AT THAT. AZU WHY. ;-;

Oh my god, my Beau and Cookie gijinkas! ;_____; THEY'RE TOO CUTE. SUPER CUTE. I love it. I will happily ship them forever into the sunset.

THANK YOU, you sweetie you. Even though you REALLY DIDN'T HAVE TO.






I will treasure it always.


----------



## gnoixaim

azukitan said:


> Are you serious? LIKE, SERIOUSLY SERIOUS? 8D


LOL, YOU DON'T HAVE TO DRAW ME ANYTHANG.


azukitan said:


> GIFT FOR AMISSA 8'3


BEAU AND DIANA 5EVER <3


----------



## azukitan

Amissapanda said:


> BUT YOU WERE JUST SUPPOSED TO ACCEPT YOUR GIFT AND LEAVE IT AT THAT. AZU WHY. ;-;
> 
> Oh my god, my Beau and Cookie gijinkas! ;_____; THEY'RE TOO CUTE. SUPER CUTE. I love it. I will happily ship them forever into the sunset.
> 
> THANK YOU, you sweetie you. Even though you REALLY DIDN'T HAVE TO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will treasure it always.



YOU'RE WELCOME! x333 Haha, I know I didn't have to, but I _*wanted*_ to. You deserve all the arts in the world!

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> LOL, YOU DON'T HAVE TO DRAW ME ANYTHANG.
> 
> BEAU AND DIANA 5EVER <3



STILL GUNNA DRAW YOU SOMETHING ANYWAY 8D


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

AMG, I need to catch you again on Skype 8D And love your latest stoofs augh<<33


----------



## Hyoshido

Hyogo said:


> m8 try me, I'll get my doodle and slap you like a wet noodle.


I am either no longer a threat or you're that scared of me that you'll soil your valuables!!


----------



## azukitan

Kairi-Kitten said:


> AMG, I need to catch you again on Skype 8D And love your latest stoofs augh<<33



Omgyes! It's been a while since we've talked ;w; I'll try to be more attentive to Skype! I've been getting distracted with games and such these past few days... weeks... >u>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> I am either no longer a threat or you're that scared of me that you'll soil your valuables!!



/poos on you

>D


----------



## Hyoshido

azukitan said:


> /poos on you
> 
> >D


Poo + Azu = Azu's poo + Hyogo = Poopy Hyogo + valuable = Valuable Hyogo

Valuable Hyogo...I'M VALUABLE TO YOU.


----------



## azukitan

Hyogo said:


> Poo + Azu = Azu's poo + Hyogo = Poopy Hyogo + valuable = Valuable Hyogo
> 
> Valuable Hyogo...I'M VALUABLE TO YOU.



*YOUR LOGIC IS FLAWED.*


Anywayyyyyyy, *UPDATE TIME!*
Just wanted to let everyone know that I won't be able to draw anything for the next few days. Digital art will resume when I find a new nib replacement for my stylus pen ; ; It's pretty worn out and starting to make scratchy sounds. I don't want to risk scratching my tablet surface, so yeah x__x Hopefully I can get one from my friend or something OTL;


----------



## Hyoshido

azukitan said:


> *YOUR LOGIC IS FLAWED.*


What will it take for you to like me

And ayy, take a few days off Azu! You need it :> just use the pen issue as an excuse!


----------



## azukitan

Hyogo said:


> What will it take for you to like me
> 
> And ayy, take a few days off Azu! You need it :> just use the pen issue as an excuse!



Get me this car, pl0x:





Ahhh, but I've been itching to draw, so this kind of blows :c

- - - Post Merge - - -

Normal pen and pencil is an alternative, I guess. lol XD


----------



## Hyoshido

I can get you a Cardboard box, paint it pink and put "Born 2 b wild" on the side.
Will that do??!

DRAW FUN THINGS WHILE YOU WAIT FOR THIS PEN THINGY THEN


----------



## azukitan

Who do you take me for?! NO SUBSTITUTIONS. I WANT THAT CAR. *GET ME THAT CAR!* *_____*

And yeah, I suppose. I'm super rusty with traditional art, though.


----------



## Hyoshido

I'll paste ur face on that picture of the car, atleast you can dream of it then!

so gibe ur face and I'll use Microsoft Paint to paste it on the car.


----------



## azukitan

Hyogo said:


> I'll paste ur face on that picture of the car, atleast you can dream of it then!
> 
> so gibe ur face and I'll use Microsoft Paint to paste it on the car.



Lololol. No, that won't do. That won't do at all XD

Show me a pic of your face first ( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Hyoshido

Hope you enjoy that PM ;>


----------



## azukitan

/resurrects thread

I finally got a new pen nib and am open for RL commissions.
More information on that can be found here: *click me! :D*
Please order from me if you can and are willing--I would greatly appreciate it!
Thanks so much! (／。＼)


----------



## emmatheweirdo

eh i don't think my art is good enough for an art trade with you ;w; however i do looooove art trades wahh -cries-


----------



## azukitan

emmatheweirdo said:


> eh i don't think my art is good enough for an art trade with you ;w; however i do looooove art trades wahh -cries-



I'm not open for art trades rn, but that would definitely be possible sometime in the future~ :)


----------



## emmatheweirdo

azukitan said:


> I'm not open for art trades rn, but that would definitely be possible sometime in the future~



ooooh yay c: okok i'll keep an eye out!! <33


----------



## Hyoshido

Oh look, that kind of payment that I don't have is the only thing you're accepting.

Curses.


----------



## Trickilicky

I'd be happy to request some RL commissions with you, I checked your art page and your work is gorgeous! Could I PM you in about an hour when I'm home? (on my phone atm) ^_^


----------



## Shirohibiki

ooh! youre open for irl comms again?? O: i am tempted... *v* ill get back to you on it sweetie~


----------



## azukitan

Hyogo said:


> Oh look, that kind of payment that I don't have is the only thing you're accepting.
> 
> Curses.



Gomen! I'll offer freebie requests and art trades once I find a stable source of income. I hope that happens later on this month ; ;



Trickilicky said:


> I'd be happy to request some RL commissions with you, I checked your art page and your work is gorgeous! Could I PM you in about an hour when I'm home? (on my phone atm) ^_^



Ahh, thank you for your support! I'll reply to your PM <3



Shirohibiki said:


> ooh! youre open for irl comms again?? O: i am tempted... *v* ill get back to you on it sweetie~



Haha, yes XD I was going to PM you about it later today. You're welcome to order anytime. Thank you, Shiro (Ɔ˘з˘)(ꈍヮꈍ)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

If I had some muns I soooooooooooooooooooooooo would : O Best of luck, Azu bby<3<(^_^


----------



## Amissapanda

Best of luck with this, Azu. And don't feel bad for taking actual commissions instead of doing freebies and stuff! Whether you need the money or not, you absolutely deserve to sell your efforts in art for cash and don't let anyone guilt you otherwise. I know you'll do great!

Alas, I'm in a bind with money myself, so I can't afford anything right now. But in the future, if you're still offering then, I'd definitely look into it when I'm not below the poverty level I have the spare cash.


----------



## azukitan

Kairi-Kitten said:


> If I had some muns I soooooooooooooooooooooooo would : O Best of luck, Azu bby<3<(^_^





Amissapanda said:


> Best of luck with this, Azu. And don't feel bad for taking actual commissions instead of doing freebies and stuff! Whether you need the money or not, you absolutely deserve to sell your efforts in art for cash and don't let anyone guilt you otherwise. I know you'll do great!
> 
> Alas, I'm in a bind with money myself, so I can't afford anything right now. But in the future, if you're still offering then, I'd definitely look into it when I'm not below the poverty level I have the spare cash.



Thank you for your support. I love you guys! TwT *blesses you both with good fortune*


----------



## Lilliee

>D I'll be happy to help you out! + get Azu art 8'D
Mind if I note you on skype? /my dA notes ... i dont want to look at them


----------



## azukitan

Lilliee said:


> >D I'll be happy to help you out! + get Azu art 8'D
> Mind if I note you on skype? /my dA notes ... i dont want to look at them



Waa~ I appreciate it, Lilliee <3 Feel free to message me anytime c': _/hugs youuu_


----------



## azukitan

Bump


----------



## kassie

Wish I had paypal ><; I'd totally commission you ♥


----------



## Hyoshido

Azu I think you should draw more Meowstic again...

Wait, I can't remember if it was you or Bibi who drew a sexy Meowstic, fug


----------



## azukitan

selcouth said:


> Wish I had paypal ><; I'd totally commission you ♥



D'aww, thank you! It's the thought that counts :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Azu I think you should draw more Meowstic again...
> 
> Wait, I can't remember if it was you or Bibi who drew a sexy Meowstic, fug



Pfft, that wasn't me. You cray cray 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gonna finish the RL coms I currently have before I accept anymore. A *huge* thanks to those who ordered from me. I also appreciate all the well wishes and support. Y'all are the best <3


----------



## Hyoshido

You both have similar styles at times so ;-; I feel dum now but here is that picture so you can swoon over it anyways.






oops I put too much EV's on him...


----------



## azukitan

Oh my...

Look at that heavenly bod and manly face. I think I'm in love *___*


----------



## Hyoshido

azukitan said:


> Oh my...
> 
> Look at that heavenly bod and manly face. I think I'm in love *___*


Yeeee, I was shocked when Bibi drew that lmao, I asked her to draw "Meowstic" and she did that o3o


----------



## azukitan

I need to brush up on my small chibis, so I'm going to open for *one* commission. It shall be a flat-colored chibi, like this:




Forgot his glasses and fingerless gloves, oops

Please fill out this form if you are interested in ordering:


		Code:
	

[B]Ref[/B] -
[B]Extra[/B] -
[B]Offer[/B] -


Things to note:
- I prefer drawing males over females
- OCs > Mayors
- You can try bribing for couples.

I'll choose in a few hours :>​


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Can you do anthros? omg ;w; 
*Ref -* {x} 
some info on him here {x} c:
*Extra -* Up to you, you could play with his back story for poses and whatnot, everything is your choice though :3
*Offer -* oh man like 550+TBT?? idk


----------



## esweeeny

azukitan said:


> /resurrects thread
> 
> I finally got a new pen nib and am open for RL commissions.
> More information on that can be found here: *click me! :D*
> Please order from me if you can and are willing--I would greatly appreciate it!
> Thanks so much! (／。＼)



commission from her, SHE'S AMAZING<3


----------



## Virals

omg i dont think i have a chance but its worth a shot ; o;

Ref - 



Spoiler











Extra - sup
Offer - 500 btb


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Ref - 



Spoiler










Extra - Feel free to give him the wings and marshmallow, it's up to you.
Offer - 500 tbt bells?


----------



## pengutango

Haha, why not? Probably won't get picked, but might as well try. 

*Ref* - *[x]* 
*Extra* - If you aren't comfortable with armor, you can pick from one of these outfits: 

1) *[x]* & *[x]*

2) *[x]* (he's pretty toned, though... he's not remotely as muscular as the person in the pic) & *[x] *(outfit on bottom)

3) *[x]*
*Offer* - 550??


----------



## Hyoshido

I'll offer a cup of friendship for ur arts


----------



## gnoixaim

Ref - buuuni's new zombie oc because i don't have a guy oc for you to draw
Extra - bloody??? I dunno tbh, lmao. but you'd make it fab. anyways
Offer - her soul 666BTB (LOL) w/ a cherry on top


----------



## azukitan

Hyogo said:


> I'll offer a cup of friendship for ur arts



Lol, sure. Whatchu want?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm going to decide using a random generator again. Too hard to choose ;___;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Annnnnnd Virals got the slot! TwT


----------



## gnoixaim

Whoot, congrats Virals <3


----------



## Hyoshido

azukitan said:


> Lol, sure. Whatchu want?


Wait a sec r u tryin 2 trick me azu?! This is to lure me into your evil world dominating plans!


----------



## Amissapanda

Oop, too late. But congrats!

I look forward to seeing your art either way, Azu~


----------



## Virals

_hail satan_
omg tysm ; v; do u want me to send bells now???


----------



## azukitan

gnoixaim said:


> Whoot, congrats Virals <3



“ヽ(?▽｀)ノ”



Hyogo said:


> Wait a sec r u tryin 2 trick me azu?! This is to lure me into your evil world dominating plans!



Nah, really! You can request ANYTHING 8D



Amissapanda said:


> Oop, too late. But congrats!
> 
> I look forward to seeing your art either way, Azu~



Hehe, same to you, Amissa! I'll draw you something when I get the chance, fufufu~



Virals said:


> _hail satan_
> omg tysm ; v; do u want me to send bells now???



LMAO! Wooden critters ftw :B
You can send them before or after; doesn't matter to me ｡^‿^｡


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Congrats, Virals got it. XD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Yay grats, Virals : D


----------



## emmatheweirdo

azukitan said:


> Lol, sure. Whatchu want?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm going to decide using a random generator again. Too hard to choose ;___;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Annnnnnd Virals got the slot! TwT



last place ofc kms ;w; congrats though virals <333


----------



## Hyoshido

azukitan said:


> Nah, really! You can request ANYTHING 8D


I FEEL THERE'S A CATCH HERE BUT OK.

I'll like, think of something and mebe post on ur profile since ur bae


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Sorry it took so long! I've been sick these past couple weeks.


----------



## azukitan

Mega_Cabbage said:


> View attachment 81287
> Sorry it took so long! I've been sick these past couple weeks.



HO'SHIZ, look at that smexy Hiro. Your shading skills are superbbbb--such talent! Thank you very much for the lovely headshot! Hope you're feeling loads better now ;o; <3


----------



## azukitan

Bumpppp

Currently LF an unused CN code worth 40 or more coins~ I'll draw you something as compensation


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Now I wish I didn't give them to my friends.... *cries*


----------



## azukitan

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Now I wish I didn't give them to my friends.... *cries*



Don't regret your charitable act. I'm sure they appreciate it c: <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

azukitan said:


> Don't regret your charitable act. I'm sure they appreciate it c: <3


What about if I go buy one at the tbt market for you? ;w;


----------



## azukitan

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> What about if I go buy one at the tbt market for you? ;w;



Only if you truly, honestly, sincerely, undoubtedly want to! >u<


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

azukitan said:


> Only if you truly, honestly, sincerely, undoubtedly want to! >u<


I'll try haha. ^^
I've PMed someone I know that might help me, and I have another code. Not sure if its used but I will take a photo of it now and PM it to you.


----------



## azukitan

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'll try haha. ^^
> I've PMed someone I know that might help me, and I have another code. Not sure if its used but I will take a photo of it now and PM it to you.



Thank you, Chibi! You're so helpful <3 I hope it works, haha.


----------



## Pokemanz

Are you only looking for one person? Cause I might have one too :3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Good luck, Azu<3 I too am collecting some but for platinum for ding dang once 8'D


----------



## azukitan

Pokemanz said:


> Are you only looking for one person? Cause I might have one too :3



I only need one code, so yes--but I'm still looking! May I ask what game the code is from? 



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Good luck, Azu<3 I too am collecting some but for platinum for ding dang once 8'D



Good luck to you as well! >w< Go get that Platinum, gurl! <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

azukitan said:


> I only need one code, so yes--but I'm still looking! May I ask what game the code is from?
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to you as well! >w< Go get that Platinum, gurl! <3



Ahhhh thank you : D I definitely will huhu<3<(^_^


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Pokemanz said:


> Are you only looking for one person? Cause I might have one too :3


Eh, if you have one that's cool. I can dream.


----------



## gnoixaim

Do you need Fantasy Life?


----------



## azukitan

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ahhhh thank you : D I definitely will huhu<3<(^_^



(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:・ﾟ✧



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Eh, if you have one that's cool. I can dream.



Don't lose hope, Chibi! ;o;



gnoixaim said:


> Do you need Fantasy Life?



Nuuuu, Miaaaaa~ you've already been too kind to me. I would feel so guilty taking anymore from you :C

Besides, you're entitled to free art anytime! You don't have to give me stuff, lol.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Omg omg omg >v<

I am getting a code hopefully soon... maybe I'll get it time hnngh.


----------



## Aradai

hhh do you need a Smash Bros. 3DS code for free? •3 • I'm not sure if it's used though :^: lmao rip me tryin to take codes from my brother's games


----------



## Amissapanda

Good luck! If I had one more, I'd give it to you with no strings attached, but I used all of mine up when the announced Club Nintendo was ending.


----------



## gnoixaim

Hahah, its no problem. Lemme see if I can find it. I


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

azukitan said:


> Don't lose hope, Chibi! ;o;


I already have. The forum I went on, I was about to test my extra NZ/AUS codes and they turned out expired????? This isn't a first, a friend of mine has the same problem when she entered in 3 of her codes on Club Nintendo. I don't even get it, they have been in plastic for over a year and I have never used them. How on earth can they be expired? I have failed you. *rolls up in a ball and rolls away*


----------



## Pokemanz

azukitan said:


> I only need one code, so yes--but I'm still looking! May I ask what game the code is from?



Let's see... I have Tomodachi Life and Alpha Sapphire that I know are unused. Some of my newer 3DS games might also be unused, but I'm not sure.


----------



## azukitan

The Hidden Owl said:


> Omg omg omg >v<
> 
> I am getting a code hopefully soon... maybe I'll get it time hnngh.



*W* GL!!



Aradai said:


> hhh do you need a Smash Bros. 3DS code for free? •3 • I'm not sure if it's used though :^: *lmao rip me tryin to take codes from my brother's games*



LMAO! DON'T DO THAT XDDD You'll start a family feud, and Steve Harvey will show up at your door.



Amissapanda said:


> Good luck! If I had one more, I'd give it to you with no strings attached, but I used all of mine up when the announced Club Nintendo was ending.



N'aww, thanks, Amissa <3 I hope you got tons of goodies! :D



gnoixaim said:


> Hahah, its no problem. Lemme see if I can find it. I



AJAGDHGF;SFKHA;GGHA;HKGHAjfksfs you're going to super heaven.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I already have. The forum I went on, I was about to test my extra NZ/AUS codes and they turned out expired????? This isn't a first, a friend of mine has the same problem when she entered in 3 of her codes on Club Nintendo. I don't even get it, they have been in plastic for over a year and I have never used them. How on earth can they be expired? I have failed you. *rolls up in a ball and rolls away*



Nintendo, why you screw us over like that? (/o\)



Pokemanz said:


> Let's see... I have Tomodachi Life and Alpha Sapphire that I know are unused. Some of my newer 3DS games might also be unused, but I'm not sure.



*cries* I already have both of those :< I'm sowee. Feel free to check your other games, but I don't want to hassle you.


----------



## Aradai

i wish, it'd be a pleasure for steve harvey to come haha. we can't really get these rewards anyway, so i just want to help a few people on here with the few codes i have. thanks for trying to look out for me though, lol.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Ayyy got one!

Do you need Omega Ruby? Btw I'm off for the night ~o~ _(zzzz)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I got another code, again not sure if it works. ;w;

Crap its expired, *kicks bucket*.


----------



## azukitan

Aradai said:


> i wish, it'd be a pleasure for steve harvey to come haha. we can't really get these rewards anyway, so i just want to help a few people on here with the few codes i have. thanks for trying to look out for me though, lol.



Whaaa? Why can't the rewards be shipped to your place? D: Do you live in the US?



The Hidden Owl said:


> Ayyy got one!
> 
> Do you need Omega Ruby? Btw I'm off for the night ~o~ _(zzzz)



I already received a code. My apologies ; ;

I'm sure there will be other artists looking for CN codes in the near future. You might want to save it just in case ^^



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I got another code, again not sure if it works. ;w;
> 
> Crap its expired, *kicks bucket*.



D'oh! >D< Are the codes for 3DS or DS games?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

azukitan said:


> D'oh! >D< Are the codes for 3DS or DS games?


It was 3DS this time (DS was the last code), but it expired not too long ago crap. ;w;


----------



## azukitan

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> It was 3DS this time (DS was the last code), but it expired not too long ago crap. ;w;



Guh, that's lameeee. I'm sorry you had to experience this back-to-back >__<


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

azukitan said:


> Guh, that's lameeee. I'm sorry you had to experience this back-to-back >__<


It's ok. <3
I'll try next time, maybe then I can get your art. XD


----------

